#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-19
 * ogra wonders why the imx51 live image doesnt find its livefs :(
<ogra> hmm, if i write the image with dd instead of usb-creator it boots fine
<Meizirkki> lool, your neon optimized ffmpeg codecs in private ppa?
<lool> Meizirkki: No, in karmic
<Meizirkki> okay, thanks
<Meizirkki> so neon optimized ffmpeg codecs are what comes when i install libxine1-ffmpeg ?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-20
<ogra> heh
 * ogra does a headless remote installation on imx51 with ubiquity 
<eggonlea> anybody?
<eggonlea> I install karmic beta on dove y1 board
<eggonlea> but I did not see any scr file in /boot partition
<eggonlea> is this expected behavior?
<eggonlea> I chose auto partition for the whole SATA disk
<eggonlea> it create an 228MB ext2 for /boot and 72GB for /
<NC|Mobile> eggonlea: strange. you should habe a boot.scr file if installation completes successfully
<eggonlea> I did see vmlinuz there
<eggonlea> and the installation process did not prompt me about somewhat "installation complete"
<NC|Mobile> karmic beta had a bug that the installer would abort if the board couldn't reach ports.ubuntu.com
<eggonlea> it just moves the progress bar and then the installation window close (reach ~100%) without any prompt
<eggonlea> ah
<NC|Mobile> use a daily-live image instead but you need a canonical uboot or marvell 4.3.1
<eggonlea> that is
<NC|Mobile> and bootrom 2.01 or greater
<eggonlea> is manually "ifconfig/route" helpful?
<eggonlea> or I'll download a latest daily build
<NC|Mobile> eggonlea: it just need
<NC|Mobile> er
<NC|Mobile> that's best. as long as the internet is availavle though beta bshould work
<NC|Mobile> I gtg (about to go to the airport but I will be around)
<eggonlea> i see.
<eggonlea> I'll try beta with network available first
<eggonlea> while downloading the daily build as backup
<eggonlea> thanks!
<darkking_>  Hi all! Can anyone help me for load "dm_mod" , "dm_mirror", "dm_snapshot" modules?
<ogra> lool, ... just because we can ... :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageHeadlessKarmicDesktopInstall
<Gnuet> very nice :)
<amitk> ogra: nice!
<NC|Mobile> and I am back (for now)
<ogra> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/360925 was the bug with filename truncation i was referring to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360925 in mobile-meta "md5sum check of UNR image fails in one file" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ogra> NC|Mobile, dont you see the same on the dove alternates ?
<ogra> (given they are vfat as well and contain the same file)
<NC|Mobile> ogra: I nevere had an opportunity to test dove alts extensively. I am not even sure if the current alts work
<ogra> on imx51 they do, butu you have to rename that file
<NC|Mobile> oh you mean that bug hrm ...
<ogra> funnily you *can* rename it to the proper name inside the vfat partition
<ogra> whcih makes me think that we miss something when building the vfat
<NC|Mobile> ogra: maybe mtools being old and having a bug
<lool> ogra: Yes, it's a known and relatively old bug
<lool> I was told it did not occur in karmic since ppp had a different version or somethin
<NC|Mobile> we were talking about extX images for lucid
<ogra> yes, we should do ext3
<NC|Mobile> ogra: ext2 for dove
 * NC|Mobile loves android IRC :-)
<ogra> that will leave you with a possibly out of date fs if you kill the running live session
<ogra> needs to be ext3 at least
<lool> ogra: find . -iname ppp\* on an UNR ISO returns nothing
<NC|Mobile> ogra: then we need to get dove's uboot to read ext3. it goes ugh no on it atm
<ogra> lool, its a dep of NM
<lool> ogra: But it's only on alternates then?
<ogra> lool, but indeed you need to check on alternates
<ogra> right
<ogra> since ppp is a dep of NM now it will live in the livefs for live images
<lool> So it's only when a) you're using and alternate image + b) you're using usb-creator to create USB media + c) you run the md5 check
<ogra> just not for alternate
<ogra> a) yes
<ogra> b) no idea
<ogra> c) no
<ogra> the file is not found by d-i due to the wrong name
<ogra> (for c) )
<ogra> you need to remount / readwrite, mv it to the proper name and d-i will work flawless
<ogra> err, not / ... /cdrom
<NC|Mobile> this bug sounds like it should break alt. installation but beta alt. images passed
<NC|Mobile> at least on x86
<ogra> lool, the point here is that it keeps the proper name if i mv the file
<lool> ogra: What point are you trying to make?
<ogra> that the issue inherits from the way we build the image
<lool> No kidding?    :-)
<ogra> i can rename the file and reboot ... the name is kept
<lool> Because you're using linux' vfat implementation and we use mtools in debian-cd (no-root)
 * NC|Mobile shivers at the notion of making d-cd depend on root
<ogra> there has to be a way around that
<lool> Fixing mtools
<NC|Mobile> woo free uprade to first class
<NC|Mobile> and a wifi enabled flight! */offtopic*
<NC|Mobile> lool, ogra couldn't we use device/policykit to handle the mount onto loopback?
<ogra> in casper you mean ?
<NC|Mobile> ogra: no for cd building so we can use the linux vfat layer versus mtools
<ogra> well, work it out, discuss it with elmo and we'll see :)
<NC|Mobile> I remember reading something about modifying permissions so nonroot can mount loopback
<ogra> but i doubt he likes the idea
<ogra> sure, udev-acl can likely do that ... but thats only in karmic afaik
<NC|Mobile> ogra: ugh ...
 * NC|Mobile can't see the discussion upgrading antimony to karmic going well
<ogra> there might also be a fuse based solution
<lool> I just tried rm -f vfat.img; mkdosfs -C vfat.img 10240; touch ppp_2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2_i386.deb; mcopy -i vfat.img ppp_2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2_i386.deb ::ppp_2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<lool> and loop mounting the resulting vfat.img worked fine
<lool> Even with -F 32 it still works
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> hi ogra
<ApOgEE> anybody home?
<lool> Nope
<ApOgEE> hi lool
<ogra> ApOgEE, whats up ?
<ApOgEE> i'm trying to build ubuntu-minimal rootfs
<ApOgEE> ./rootstock: 572: cannot create /tmp/tmp.TeAtp15575/tmpmount/etc/fstab: Directory nonexistent
<ApOgEE> any ideas?
<ogra> disk full ?
<ogra> lool, we use parted
<ApOgEE> i still got 13.7GB free space on /
<ogra> can you paste the log somewhere ?
<ApOgEE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297362/
<lool> ogra: Uh no
<ogra> parted -s "$IMAGE" mkpart primary fat32 "512B" "$(($FIS_SIZE - 1))B"
<ogra> ...
<ogra> ApOgEE, E: Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-armel/Packages
<ogra>  is your actual error
<ApOgEE> ogra, how to solve?
<ogra> is the system networked ?
<ogra> (can you ping ports.ubuntu.com)
<ApOgEE> yes, i can ping ports.ubuntu.com
<ogra> thats weird
<ogra> whats the release you run this on ?
<ogra> jaunyt or karmic ?
<ogra> *jaunty
<ogra> bah, my remote ubiquity install failed :(
<lool> ogra: You're confused
<ApOgEE> my pc is jaunty
<lool> ogra: We copy the vfat data onto a partitioned image
<ApOgEE> no..
<ApOgEE> intrepid
<ApOgEE> sorry
<ogra> lool, right, but parted creates the fs
<lool> ogra: it creates the partition
<ApOgEE> could i run it on intrepid?
<lool> it might create a fs which gets overwritten
<ogra> ApOgEE, i'm not sure, you need a bunch of karmic packages
<ApOgEE> ogra, i see...
<lool> ogra: dd conv=notrunc bs="${PART2_START_B%B}" if="$IMAGE.vfat" of="$IMAGE" seek=1 2>/dev/null
<ogra> lool, doesnt mkpart format the partition ?
<ApOgEE> can't upgrade yet... haven't backup lots of files
<lool> ogra: It probably does
<ApOgEE> this builder script should run fine right? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/arm/build-arm-rootfs
<ogra> ApOgEE, i cant promise, you need at least the jaunty debootstrap installed
<ogra> and probably even qemu from jaunty
<ApOgEE> ogra, how small the imagesize can be for ubuntu-minimal
<ApOgEE> my board have about 20MB
<ogra> i think you should be fine with 512M ...
<Gnuet> karmic minimal is like 380M iirc.
<ApOgEE> i'm trying to shrink it to less than 20MB if possible
<ApOgEE> got to try the rootfs via /nfs boot
<ApOgEE> if works, i'm going to create jffs2 image and install it on mtdblock
<ogra> it will likely be to big
<ApOgEE> ogra, owh...
<ApOgEE> can i use this rootfs with 2.4 kernel?
<ApOgEE> i'm using 2.4.26 kernel
<ApOgEE> seems like build-arm-rootfs working.... haven't finished yet ;)
<ogra> i dont think 2.45 has all the required kernel options you need for a modern OS
<ogra> *2.4
<ApOgEE> owh...
<ApOgEE> ogra, at least, which version
<ApOgEE> ?
<amitk> ApOgEE: 2.4 kernel?! On what board?
<ogra> well, best is the one the release uses :)
<ApOgEE> i'm using ts-7260
<ogra> but 2.6.21 is the minimal version that upstart supports i think
<ApOgEE> i simply grab the kernel from ftp://ftp.embeddedarm.com/ts-arm-sbc/ts-7260-linux/binaries/ts-kernels/
<amitk> ApOgEE: AFAIK this is a ARM9 board
<ogra> will only work with jaunty then
<amitk> ogra: we didn't recompile the archive for ARMv6+ yet, did we?
<ogra> a big bunch of it
<ApOgEE> amitk, do you mean it won't work on ts-7260 board?
<ogra> karmic wont run on pre-v6
<ApOgEE> owh...
<amitk> ApOgEE: correct. The Karmic armel archive is compiled using compiler optimisations for ARMv6+ boards.
<ApOgEE> amitk, owh
<amitk> ApOgEE: you can use the Jaunty armel archive if you want support for ARMv5 boards
<ApOgEE> amitk, this board is armv4l
<amitk> ApOgEE: even the, you still need a new kernel. 2.4 kernels won't work with any recent armel distribution.
<amitk> ApOgEE: in that case it won't run with Jaunty userspace either.
<ogra> v4 wont work with any ubuntu release
<ApOgEE> ouch
<ApOgEE> ....
<ApOgEE> i only have debian sarge rootfs here... :p
<amitk> ApOgEE: you should try the debian arm port (not armel) for this
<ogra> debian builds with v4 support
<suihkulokki> ApOgEE: armv4 or armv4t ?
<suihkulokki> v4t it seems, so it should run debian/armel
 * amitk learnt something new. (armv4t used EABI)
<suihkulokki> ApOgEE: you'll need to build a more modern kernel from here: http://mcrapet.free.fr/
<ApOgEE> http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7260
<ApOgEE> i thing v4
<ApOgEE> *think
<ApOgEE> suihkulokki, thanks for the link
<ApOgEE> but still, i have to shrink the ubuntu-minimal...
<ApOgEE> :)
<lool> amitk: Hey, I managed to finish a first pass of my cross toolchain project and pushed some packages to https://launchpad.net/~lool/+archive/ppa
<lool> amitk: Let me know if you find them useful / whether they work fine for kernel builds
<lool> I know they have some issues for building userspace but they should work for kernel
<amitk> lool: great! thanks. I'll report back once I test them
<playya_> what is the default arch for qemubuilder? armv5?
<lool> playya_: qemubuilder?  From pbuilder?
<playya_> yes
<lool> playya_: It uses the same arch as the distro you're using
<lool> Oh sorry the emulated arch
<lool> Hmm good question
<lool> It's likely versatile
<lool> Yeah
<lool> see qemuarch.c
<playya_> i want to build a package for my PPA
<playya_> so it should fit ti the ubuntu arch
<lool> ogra: I tried reproducing the ppp issue in an image build in my home on cdimage, but for some reason it doesn't work
<lool> I fixed one issue which was a hardlink versus symlink problem, but I can't fix the other one
<playya_> does LP already support arm?
<lool> It does, but not for PPAs
<playya_> :(
<playya_> my package are only for smartphones
<ogra> lool, well, you didnt try with a partitioned image and loop mounting the second part. i suspect there is some difference in the fs signature vs the actual format of the partition ...
 * ogra goes afk until the meeting
<lool> ogra: I dont understand what you mean
<playya_> qemubuilder sucks :(
<playya_> qemubuilder always stops with: qemu-system-arm: option '-kernel' requires an argument
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-21
<eggonlea> NC, the beta livecd could successfully install to my SATA as long as network is configured. thanks!
<eggonlea> orga/lool, could we boot karmic from NFS rootfs? I did not see any wiki page talking about NFS. by this way, I could recover the rootfs easily once I make it crash.
<eggonlea> I mean, with Canonical provided prebuilt kernel.
<GrueMaster> eggonlea: NFS Root on arm is currently untested, but "should" work.
<GrueMaster> what platform?
<eggonlea> dove
<eggonlea> i saw NFS as module in .config
<eggonlea> is it done by initramfs?
<Martyn> GrueMaster : I can confirm that NFS root works with the current rootstock
<Martyn> I"m using it for Cortex A9 development
<GrueMaster> cool
<Martyn> just make sure you compile it -into- your kernel
<Martyn> don't leave it as a module.  Because initrd is -not- generically supported yet
<eggonlea> yes, I can use NFS rootfs with rootstock and uImage compiled with NFS built-in
<eggonlea> but could we use Canonical stock prebuilt kernel for that?
<Martyn> You can, but I don't reccomend it
<Martyn> (sorry, cooking dinner, so I'm not at the terminal very often)
<lool> We didn't try nfsroot with initrd I'm afraid
<eggonlea> what's your time, lool? Never thought I could met you at this time. :P
<eggonlea> why I want to try it is I do NOT know what's the difference between the rootfs installed from livecd and rootstock.
<lool> eggonlea: I'm always here at this time but I might not be talking here :-)
<lool> eggonlea: It's 10am here
<lool> I popup between 8:30 and 9:30 almost everyday
<lool> eggonlea: Paris time
<lool> eggonlea: Where are you based?
<eggonlea> Shanghai, PRC
<eggonlea> so I always miss your hot discussion
<lool> Eh
<eggonlea> lool: I have an open question.
<eggonlea> Will ubuntu continue use uboot as bootloader, or will transit to kexec with linux as bootloader?
<eggonlea> any brainstorming, discussion or plan?
<lool> eggonlea: We wanted to do this in this cycle, but didn't manage to
<eggonlea> we saw the most two benefits to use linux as boot loader: 1) powerful scripts support and 2) reuse driver code instead of porting everything from kernel to uboot
<lool> eggonlea: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-arm-karmic-softboot-loader
<lool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMSoftbootLoader
<lool> eggonlea: I fully agree
<lool> eggonlea: There's one drawback in the form of slower boot times
<eggonlea> aha~. I need spend more time in walking through the LP/wiki
<lool> eggonlea: That's what we discussed at last UDS
<lool> eggonlea: Now we should probably look at discussing that at next UDS
<lool> In November
<lool> eggonlea: Anybody coming from your group?
<eggonlea> we're planning to apply for it
<eggonlea> but my visa is on "check"
<eggonlea> anyway, maen should have sb. there
<lool> Cool
<eggonlea> btw, I noticed the deadline of the end of Oct. Could I apply for it without confirmation in case my visa won't be "clear" in time?
<lool> eggonlea: Yes certainly
<lool> eggonlea: We try to estimate the number of meals etc.
<lool> eggonlea: One thing to do in the weeks before UDS is registering your attendance on Launchpad with the days you are exactly coming
<lool> eggonlea: You should also subscribe to the specs you're interested in (not a lot at this point; do that one week before UDS for instance
<Mysterious> join the www.worldcommunitygrid.org and help conquer cancer
<lool> Mysterious: Please drop the unrelated messages from this chan
<Mysterious> lool: lol, never
<lool> Mysterious: sorry?
<Mysterious> lool: ehm (15:06:27) lool: Mysterious: Please drop the unrelated messages from this chan
<lool> Mysterious: Yes, why "never"?
<ojn> Looks like Marvell announced Dove today, calling it Sheeva PJ4?
<ojn> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Marvell-Armada-100-500-600-and-1000/?kc=rss
<ojn> Well, I guess that's the name of the core. Armada 500/600 for the SoC.
<plars> ojn: heya
<plars> cool
<ojn> plars: hey
<ojn> ARM/Freescale are handing out Pegatron Netbooks tomorrow too, but I missed it in time to register for that session so none for me. :(
<plars> ojn: handing them out? how nice!
<plars> I don't have one of those yet
<ojn> Heh
<plars> ojn: where is this happening?
<ojn> plars: ARM Techcon3
<ojn> Santa Clara, Wed-Fri this week
<plars> ah
<plars> forgot that was this week
<ojn> ARM announced and is pushing their new GPU stuff as well
<ojn> Oh, and they're announcing Sparrow tomorrow
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-22
<lool> ojn: Eh too bad you missed the give away
<saeed__> lool
<lool> saeed__: Yup
<saeed__> how can cross build kernel package for dove?
<saeed__> I tried: CROSS_COMPILE=arm-marvell-linux-gnueabi- CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3 fakeroot make-kpkg --arch arm --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers  --cross_compile -
<lool> Don't use make-kpkg
<lool> saeed__: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/
<lool> saeed__: debuild/dpkg-buildpackage -e CROSS_COMPILE=arm-marvell-linux-gnueabi- should work
<lool> saeed__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<lool> saeed__: Or http://idlethread.blogspot.com/2009/01/recipe-of-day-cross-compiling-armel.html
<Stskeeps> hmm, Mesa 7.6, anyone know of any plans to enable the GLES1/GLES2 part of it and provide packages?
<lool> Stskeeps: What for specifically?
<lool> I think we dont have userspace using GLES ATM; I think Clutter could use it but there are some bugs
<Stskeeps> lool: in this particular case, building against GLES2 headers and then drop in stuff like SGX
<lool> Right
<Stskeeps> (i'm aware there's some potential pitfalls in that)
<lool> I dont think we enable GLES support in mesa in karmic but I guess we could next cycle
<Stskeeps> :nod:
<Stskeeps> then there's also the issue of package naming, like, if it's libgles2-dev and so on :P
<lool> Looks like we just need to --enable-egl in a separate build
<Stskeeps> yeah, that was my thought
<Stskeeps> the effect is being able to do GLES stuff in public and fallback on sw rendering, .. and then be able to drop in GLES libs for your device's chip :P
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is there howto install ubuntu arm on a Nokia Internet Tablet?
<Meiz_webchat> thopiekar: just create rootfs with rootstock and install Mer hw-support stuff :)
<thopiekar> thanks, Meiz_webchat
<thopiekar> does anyone of you know how large the size of the rootfs should be to install it on the flash memory?
<thopiekar> hmm I wanted to create now a rootfs with rootstock but it uses jaunty..
<thopiekar> I created myself a karmic chroot
<thopiekar> with kubuntu-netbook installed..
<thopiekar> is there a way to get that chroot as a rootfs?
<Martyn> ojn : where did ARM/Freescale hand out the pegatron netbooks?
<beyossi> hi, what is the /lib/vfp directory?? , why it is installed on my target? some of my .so files resides there as well as at /lib/ - and they are different. any idea?
<roxfan> /vfp is probably for binaries compiled with vfp support
<roxfan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-March/007966.html
<roxfan> related: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1395037.html
<beyossi> Thanks. but i didn't understand why it was added?, why all the files are in different size than the same files in /lib or /usr/lib ?
<roxfan> probably because they use vfp instructions to speed up floating-point calculation
<beyossi> well, on my host, when cross-compiling, my libraries were taken from /lib and /usr/lib, but on the target applications use /lib/vfp , I guess this is a good reason for problems. Is there a recommendation what to use?
<roxfan> um, shouldn't you have a separate tree with libs for the target system?
<roxfan> you should probably either disable vfp when compiling, or install/crolss-compile vfp libs on the host system...
<beyossi> actually, on the host I was used a copy of the target filesystem (using relative symbolic links) and pointing the LIBDIR to either /lib or /usr/lib. But then when executing on the target the application was loading the libs from /lib/vfp...
<beyossi> can I be sure that every library installed in /lib or /usr/lib is also installed in vfp ?
<roxfan> i think it will fall back to /lib if it's not found in vfp...
<beyossi> so i need to define both paths for linking?, is there a way to define it with priorities?. I have to say that this issue sounds not convenient at all. i will try playing with that...
<roxfan> maybe try running the program with LD_HWCAP_MASK=0x0 and see if it helps
<lool> beyossi: We built two passes of glibc in jaunty
<lool> One for vfp and one for non-vfp
<lool> The versioning between the two on an installed system is very strict
<beyossi> lool: for example, libdl.so.2 is taken from the /lib/vfp library (monitoring using ldd), while the same file name exist at /lib/libdl.so.2 - the libdl.so is at: /usr/lib/libdl.so and it points to ../../lib/libdl.so.2 . so i don't understand why the program is using /lib/vfp
<roxfan> black magic
<roxfan> i guess ld is checking hwcaps and adding /vfp to search path if hardware supports it
<beyossi> but as far as I understand, a program will look for libdl.so (which exists only once) and not directly to libdl.so.2, and my libdl.so points to a specific place
<beyossi> btw, I renamed library /lib/vfp to /lib/vfp2 and then everything points back to the 'old places' - latter on I will try building  my entire target with the vfp
<beyossi> Thanks for your help
<beyossi> Another issue I face is related to executing QT on my beagleboard which has a PowerVR GPU. after executing the app it fails with: "powervr: driver not found", does anybody know what drivers it looks for exactly?, anyway to debug it?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-23
<darkham> how many shipments of ubuntu are allowed by canonical?
<amitk> darkham: what do you mean?
<darkham> amitk: in my shipit account i've a message about too many shipments. I requested 2 copy of ubuntu from 7.10  until now
 * amitk has no clue about shipit. This is probably the wrong irc channel anyways. See here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<darkham> amitk, i asked because the faq haven't any information of that
<darkham> but i understand it's not properly a well known stuff...
<amitk> They say to contact info@shipit.ubuntu.com for questions
<darkham> amitk, thanx
<lool> beyossi: Yes that's normal
<lool> beyossi: You should just leave the /lib/vfp alone, it's fine
<lool> beyossi: the runtime linker will pick it up if it's there
<eggonlea> hi, guys, I could not find a suitable channel to ask this question: does ubuntu have any image engine like Android's SKIA? I'm wondering how to optimize image (jpeg/png/gif/etc.) codec for ARM.
<suihkulokki> eggonlea: afaik skia just calls libpng, libjpeg, libgif etc
<eggonlea> suihkulokki: I mean, Android provides a unified entrance for all applications. all applications should use SKIA to get optimization automatically.
<eggonlea> suihkulokki: e.g. we could replace libjpeg with any other optimized codec (if any).
<suihkulokki> eggonlea: or you could just optimize libjpeg and and get faster jpeg not only in android, but in *all* linux applications
<eggonlea> suihkulokki: yes, indeed. what I want to confirm is that: is libjpeg the one all applications reply on.
<suihkulokki> ok, all might be a bit extreme (I'm sure that there are exceptions), but it is pretty universally used
<eggonlea> suihkulokki: jpeg/png/gif/tiff/etc. and any others we should take care of?
<suihkulokki> eggonlea: of bitmap formats bmp and pcx still appear sometimes, but I'm not sure they are common enough to warrant optimizing work
<suihkulokki> then again, I am actually not a bitmap data format expert, that's just my personal experience :P
<eggonlea> thanks! I'll take a look at the above three codec first.
<Martyn> Hey all ..
<Martyn> Where did ARM/Freescale give away the pegatron netbooks?
<Martyn> I saw something about it yesterday in channel
<armin76> Martyn: http://dpaste.com/111120/
<lool> Martyn: at techcon
<ojn> martyn: it was nettops, not netbooks. My bad.
<ojn> and it was at techcon, yes
 * ojn has one next to him now
<Martyn> *groan(
<Martyn> I could have used one of those
<Martyn> oh well
<Martyn> I'll need to bug my contact at ARM to see if I can get a hold of one
<Martyn> I have so much advanced hardware now, but I don't have the /current/ state of the art since it's one half generation behind where we are
<Martyn> and frankly, I want to be able to work on what's coming out now, as well as what will be out in a year
<ojn> martyn: Philippe Robin was the person doing the first "pitch" session where they were handed out. I guess he might be a good point of contact
<ojn> Martyn: it's always hard to get a hold of competitor's products before they ship in volume though. :-)
<armin76> Martyn: ask one for me :)
<jordan_> hey all, are there any ARM netbooks out now that run Ubuntu well, or is at all developmental?
<ogra> only the sharp one
<ogra> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2009/08/28/sharp-netwalker-the-future-of-netbooks/
<ogra> not sure where genesi stands yet
<ogra> https://www.genesi-usa.com/products/smartbook
<jordan_> thx
<jordan_> it's weird cause I have been seeing tons of demo's of ARM netbooks for the last 3-6 months, but haven't found anything I can actually buy
<ogra> right, most are still not on the market
<jordan_> for say the sharp netwalker, is it fully supported, or is there a lot of manual hackery to get it working?
<ogra> there are definately some to come
<ogra> it has ubuntu preinstalled
<jordan_> oh, that's 5" though
<ogra> but as the article says, its not clear if you will ever get it outside of the asian market
<jordan_> its a shame
<jordan_> kind of want a 9-11", but have been waiting months
<jordan_> since Atom is a POS
<ogra> i think genesi is a better baet, but i'm not sure the HW is out yet
<ogra> *bet
<jordan_> anyone else that seems closer? or is genesi the main vendor to watch right now for it?
<jordan_> in terms of shipping in the foreseeable future
<ogra> as i said there are more vendors to come but i dont know when or which or where they stand yet, genesi a a sure bet that wil happen at some point
<jordan_> ya
<jordan_> lastly, where is Ubuntu in terms of auto installing on ARM?
<jordan_> does it all work, or is still reliant on manually bootstrapping the installer and such?
<ogra> the images we offer work on the hw they are built for
<ogra> sadly the HW is all development boards yet
<jordan_> that's a shame
<ogra> they are live images and work identical to any other ubuntu live image
<jordan_> how far would you say it is before the installer supports everything, without needing hw-specific images?
<ogra> never
<roxfan> there is no single hw standard for arms, so kernel needs to be built for each system specifically
<jordan_> is ARM that platform specific?
<ogra> you will always have SoC specific images
<ogra> yes
<jordan_> i see
<jordan_> So build a custom kernel, and then userspace is platform-agnostic across ARM?
<ogra> we wil surely able o loosen that a bit ... i.e. the imx51 image might at some point support all imx51 boards
<ogra> but you will never see a generic armel image
<jordan_> ya
<ogra> custom kernel means that you likely end up with broken userpace unless your kernel build is a properly packaged ubuntu kernel package
<jordan_> right
<jordan_> so as a developer, how would you handle that?
<jordan_> delegate kernels to each vendor?
<ogra> there are more and more things in userspace that rely on working initramfs for example
<jordan_> or do different vendors fund you to support their particular hardware?
<ogra> well, we currently have one kernel tree per SoC
<ogra> and have one set of images per SoC
<jordan_> do you have enough developers to maintain many?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<ogra> maintenance isnt the issue
<jordan_> oh ok
<ogra> bringing it up to the point where its a usable image is the hard part ... i.e. building the first image for a new HW
<ogra> once thats done its only about maintaining the status
<jordan_> oh
<jordan_> so is the plan to focus on 1 or 2 ARM platforms?
<ogra> not necessarily
<ogra> if the community steps up and i.e. maintains a beagleboard image we'll surely wont complain
<jordan_> right
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-24
<jordan_> well anyway, thanks for the info
<ogra> but yes, atm the canonical arm team maintains only two images for teo platforms that re able to run an ubuntu desktop smoothly ... there might be more next release who knows
<ogra> s/teo/the
<SandGorgon> anybody know if the novatel mifi is linux based?
<dpb> Hrmm, is rootstock supposed to work with karmic? qemu-system-arm doesn't seem to exist in karmic...
<Meizirkki> dpb, exists here..
<Meizirkki> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qemu-system-arm&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<Meizirkki> dpb, install qemu-kvm-extras
<lool> dpb: It does
<lool> dpb: Package is qemu-arm-static
<ogra> dpb, just install the rootstock package
<ogra> dpb, it pulls in everything it needs
<dpb> ah, there's a package for that too! :)
<ogra> indeed ;)
<dpb> ogra: why does rootstock use apt-get instead of aptitude in the second stage package install?
<ogra> who uses aptitude ?
 * ogra knows nobody that uses aptitude and is actually no fan of it
<ogra> in lucid i'll switch everything to tasksel btw
<ogra> and knit a gui to sit on top
<dpb> aptitude seems to have better detection on what to install, for example "xorg xserver-xorg-video-fbdev" <- apt-get doesn't care, it'll install ALL the non-used video drivers. aptitude is more sane and sees that video-fbdev provides all that's needed
<ogra> still i wont default to aptitude ....
<ogra> i'll happily take any patches that add an option to use aptitude for people actually wanting that
<ogra> i dont really like software that tries to be smarter than the user
<ogra> though apt-get or aptitude wont be a topic anymore once tasksel is the default ...
<dpb> yeah, aptitude sees what I want, apt-get doesn't. it's more stupid than the user.
<dpb> I don't even know what tasksel is... <.<
<ogra> sudo tsaksel
<ogra> *tasksel
<dpb> and tasksel will run the graphical curses aptitude UI if I want to select my packages...
<ogra> nope
<dpb> So in future versions people are forced to use either a group of packages defined by ubuntu, or use the horrible curses aptitude UI?
<ogra> it will just offer you the list of avilable ubuntu tasks to select from
<ogra> it wont use curses
<dpb> So people can't give it packages they want anymore?
<ogra> it will get a gui
<ogra> right, not for the basic setup, ou can easily modify it later
<ogra> with qemu-arm-static you can just chroot into the rootfs and modify it as if you would run it on an arm
<ogra> (you can do that already)
<ogra> the thing is that i want it to be as close to debian-installer as possible
<ogra> if i wouldnt have to jump through several hackish hoops to make that work i would even actually run d-i in a chroot
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-25
<ikke-t> any directions to howto change kernel versions for uboot in maverick on beagleboard?
<ikke-t> is there some script for it, or do i just manually do the mkimage for UImage?
<ikke-t> trying to install 3d drivers here...
<ikke-t> https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release to be exact
<Neko> hey guys how do I have a PPA that builds for armel? :/
<Neko> kmargar, boo
<Neko> I can't get good, well lit photos of the smartbook debug board installation :(
<kmargar> Neko: hi from UDS :)
<Neko> hi :D
<Neko> is that a bad connection or lots of changing irc client settings or what?
<Neko> is that a bad connection or lots of changing irc client settings or what? :D
<zumbi_> markos_: hi!
<hrw> hi there
<zumbi_> hrw: hi
<rsalveti> Neko: we'll fix the ppa for arm soon
<rsalveti> currently it's quite complicated to have one for arm
<rsalveti> lack of builders
<zumbi_> hrw: did you add bare metal builds to gcc?
<zumbi_> hrw: i mean by bare metal arm-elf target
<Neko> do you need more builders?
<Neko> I mean we can make some...
<Neko> right now I have some stuff that got pushed to a PPA but it was "rejected" because my UCoC wasn't "signed" in the system
<Neko> I didn't wait long enough
<Neko> so I can't upload them to the PPA
<Neko> they're just stuck in the system. what is the timeout for removing packages/
<Neko> or should I just bump revision
<rsalveti> Neko: we'll fix the builders issue with panda, now that's out
<rsalveti> there's a session at uds to discuss how we're going to create the ppa for arm
<rsalveti> as we don't have a proper virtualization
<suren> rsalveti: Hi was following the instructions given in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<suren> rsalveti: On my pandaboard after booting i see on the console "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel"
<sebjan> suren: this is expected, by default the kernel traces are not output to the serial console... Do you have a screen plugged to your pandaboard? This is where you should see the insteresting things.
<rsalveti> suren: if you want to get console output you have to edit the boot.src file from your first disk partition, and add console=ttyO2,115200
<rsalveti> but this is not needed unless you want to check what's going on the uart
<rsalveti> screen should be enough to show the installation progress
<rlameiro> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<rlameiro> Linaro CTO talking now
<Neko> video playback is very choppy
<Neko> what was the device he just held up? AC100?
<rsalveti> Neko: yup, ac100
<Neko> someone should hand him a smartbook
<devilhorns> I assume oliver & david are @ udc ?
<rsalveti> devilhorns: don't know about oliver, but david is around
<rsalveti> devilhorns: are you at uds?
<devilhorns> rsalveti, no
<devilhorns> rsalveti, it's ok,  it can wait until they are done there
<devilhorns> rsalveti, just that I sent dave/oliver an email a week ago and still no response
<devilhorns> so I just assumed they were @ udc
<rsalveti> devilhorns: oh, ok
<rsalveti> davidm was out for vacation
<rsalveti> and oliver was probably busy with uds stuff
<devilhorns> ahhhh
<devilhorns> yea
<devilhorns> alright, thanks for the update :)
<rsalveti> np, will ping oliver when I see him
<devilhorns> rsalveti, thanks :) It's not an emergency tho
<vstehle> Hello cooloney, remember the cross compile issue we discussed a while ago? I entered Bug #666267 today.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666267 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Cross compiled headers package breaks DKMS compilation (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666267
<munbi> Hi to everyone, new to this channel :-)   Does anyone know if there are known bugs in Maverick regarding alsa audio driver and the Beagleboard revC2?
<munbi> Because I'm trying to use jackd and it hangs without errors after invocations. It worked well with lucid.
<cooloney> vstehle: hey, vincent, great
<cooloney> vstehle: i will try to discuss with some toolchain folks
<cooloney> vstehle: it also looks like a kernel issue.
<rsalveti> cooloney: it looks more related with the kernel
<crimsun> munbi: I think we need more than "hangs without errors", e.g., strace, ltrace, package versions, etc.
<cooloney> rsalveti: yeah, agree!
<rsalveti> cooloney: seems we just need to make sure we also cross build the scripts
<rsalveti> maybe it's because it's building and using the scripts at the native environment
<rsalveti> then it's just packaged by default
<rsalveti> could be that we also need to cross build the scripts before packaging it
<cooloney> rsalveti and vstehle, actually, we only ship those native built packages. i think
<cooloney> rsalveti: cross compiling is just for testing
<lag> What session are you guys attending next?
<rsalveti> cooloney: sure, but it's good to have it working, helps the development for sure :-)
<cooloney> rsalveti: but for this issue, yeah, we need 2 version of this scripts binary.
<rsalveti> now that we have dkms packages all around
<munbi> crimsum: thanks. I will boot sdcard with Maverick and attach the requested info asap. There is already a related bug in launchpad (It's for a Beagle clone, but I experience the same behavior)
<cooloney> rsalveti: 1. x86 version for further packaging things, 2, an arm crosscompiled version for ARM target usage
<munbi> Is it ok for you if I attach the info requested to that bug? Or is better to pastebin here?
<munbi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jackd-defaults/+bug/643626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643626 in jackd-defaults (Ubuntu) "Jackd doesnt start on ARM Beagle board clone IGEPv2 (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<cooloney> rsalveti: so in package, we will include the arm version instead of that x86 one
<rsalveti> yup
<cooloney> rsalveti: oh yeah, dkms
<cooloney> lag: im going to the ARM server session
<ndec> lag: i am in the cross compiler session right now
<munbi> crimsun: here the requested info (strace+ltrace+uname+pkgs versions) all in one file: http://pastebin.com/pxgbC103
<munbi> I've also attached the sam infos to the related launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jackd-defaults/+bug/643626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643626 in jackd-defaults (Ubuntu) "Jackd doesnt start on ARM Beagle board clone IGEPv2 (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<munbi> Please tell me if I can help more. Btw, thanks for your time!
<rajesh> anyone using a sheevaplug by any chance?
<suihkulokki>   
<hrw> rajesh: I have sheevaplug at home but it is offline for ~2-3 months now
<rsalveti> cpearson: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-dx-n-unity-compiz
<rsalveti> the idea is to move mutter out of the game
<rsalveti> rajesh: yup, I'm also using a sheevaplug for almost one year
<rsalveti> with debian
<rsalveti> jmcgee: hey, are you at uds already?
<jmcgee> rsalveti: yep, waiting in the room for "gles..." meeting.
<rsalveti> jmcgee: cool, will be there in a few minutes
<jmcgee> rsalveti: I'm all by my lonesome. :)
<ikke-t> hi, can you tell me if it should be doable to get 3d working on beagle with maverick?
<ikke-t> and any pointers to how?
<ikke-t> by googling i get the impression it's done, but requires binary drivers.
<rajesh> hrw, rsalveti : great. i got mine recently. u-boot of 3.4.16, jaunty, and 2.6.22.18, amrelv5
<rajesh> trying to get ftdi_sio going with a apt-get upgrade before i start looking at putting debian on it.
<jmcgee> ikke-t: All user space 3D drivers for OMAP boards are closed source binary only.
<ikke-t> and 2d acceleration?
<ikke-t> it seems rather slow on fb drivers
<hrw> rajesh: install debian, forget about jaunty
<ikke-t> i was thinking if i could have mythtv and xbmc on it, as mythfrontend, but the both use somewhat 3d
<ikke-t> any experiences on subject?
<rajesh> hrw: i just might. i want to see if there's an easier way than doing a full reinstall.
<hrw|uds> do full reinstall
<hrw|uds> it is easiest way
<rajesh> i mean, it should be straightforward to upgrade to a new kernel or distribution, right?
<rajesh> hrw|uds: hmm, interesting...
<jmcgee> you might be OK as long as GLES API is used. There is no public 2D api.
<hrw|uds> rajesh: debian installer handles it nicely
<jmcgee> By 2D, I mean blitting. There is also OpenVG.
<hrw|uds> rajesh: just need to get serial working and you can go
<hrw|uds> rajesh: but check version of required/suggested uboot first
<rajesh> hrw|uds: ok, that's good to know that the debian installer's good with the sheevaplug.
<rsalveti> ikke-t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/Graphics
<ikke-t> rsalveti, thanks
<rajesh> hrw|uds: it's kinda funny that i can into this room thinking people wouldn't be saying 'installing debian is easier'
<rajesh> heh
<rsavoye> I upgraded the version of maverick on an xM board, and now it does't boot all the way.
<rsavoye> I get "init: udevtrigger main process (231) terminated with status 1". any ideas ?
<rsavoye> then it just hangs...
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-26
<rsalveti> rsavoye: hm, are you using currently maverick's kernel?
<rsavoye> yes, it should be
<rsavoye> it's about 2 months out of date
<rsavoye> I was curious if the xM worked yet with maverick :-)
<rsalveti> rsavoye: yeah, it should work, at least it was tested with the pre-installed image
<rsalveti> that's why it could happen that you got a bug while upgrading it
<rsavoye> so maybe I should grab another image and reflash the mmc card ?
<rsavoye> or will it segfault all the time like it used too ?
<rsalveti> rsavoye: depends, if it's easier for you :-)
<rsalveti> rsavoye: what is your xM rev?
<rsavoye> Beagle xM Rev A
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<rsavoye> Die ID #6ac80000061000000156166b0a01002a
<rsalveti> don't know if the software is getting when you're using rev A2 or A3 already
<rsavoye> it had memory problems before, but at the time you though it might be kernel related
<rsalveti> hm, at least my rev A now works fine
<rsavoye> before even throttling it down to 800Mhz didn't hel[, but that was weeks ago
<rsavoye> course my A board could have the dreaded RAM bug
<rsalveti> yeah, but give the latest image a try and see if it works better
<JakeJBailey> hello
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: hey, did you try the ubuntu sgx packages for omap3?
<JakeJBailey> im still installing
<rsalveti> cool
<JakeJBailey> hoe long is this uspposed to take
<JakeJBailey> how*
<JakeJBailey> no serial so idk how im supposed to know its doing anything
<JakeJBailey> been sitting just blinking as it does when idle
<JakeJBailey> hasnt done anything in a while
<JakeJBailey> yea its just sitting, followed these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: it usually takes around 4, 5 for the first boot
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: then at your second boot it should display the oem-config after 3, 4 minutes
<rsalveti> then you just finish the installation and you're ok
<JakeJBailey> uhh
<JakeJBailey> mines been sitting here 45mins
<rsalveti> ouch, nothing on the screen?
<JakeJBailey> nope
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: what board are you using?
<JakeJBailey> C4
<rsalveti> oh, that's weird, it should work without any change
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: could be something got wrong during your progress
<rsalveti> you should be able to see something on your monitor from the first boot
<JakeJBailey> progress?
<JakeJBailey> nothing
<rsalveti> it should show you it's resizing the sd card
<JakeJBailey> i got the uncompressing linux and boot in the serial and that was it
<rsalveti> ok, try writing the image again and then edit the boot.scr file to get the serial working
<JakeJBailey> any tips on that? the link goes to no page in the tutorial
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleEditBootscr
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: after writing the image with dd, mount the sd card
<rsalveti> at the first partition give: dd if=boot.scr of=boot.script bs=1 skip=72
<rsalveti> then edit the boot.script file
<JakeJBailey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleEditBootscr
<JakeJBailey> will that work?
<JakeJBailey> oh sry, haha
<rsalveti> add console=ttyS2,115200n8 to the bootargs line
<rsalveti> write the new boot.src file with: mkimage -A arm -T script -C none -n "Ubuntu boot script" -d boot.script boot.scr
<rsalveti> umount the card and boot it on your board
<rsalveti> you should be able to see what's happening at least
<JakeJBailey> sudo sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+<omap image>.img.gz >/dev/<device name>'
<JakeJBailey> is that equivalent to dd?
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: yup, just that by giving zcat you don't need to first gunzip it
<rsalveti> in case you want to use dd you first need to gunzip it, then run dd with the img file
<JakeJBailey> epic fail
<JakeJBailey> was the monitor
<JakeJBailey> plugged into a different one and now it works
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: haha :-)
<rsalveti> cool, ping us later in case you need any help with ubuntu
<rsalveti> I'm out now, quite late already
<JakeJBailey> hello
<JakeJBailey> following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/Graphics i get that none of the packages are found
<JakeJBailey> "unable to locate package"
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: you need to activate the universe and multiverse repo first
<JakeJBailey> did that
<ndec> JakeJBailey: omap3 or omap4?
<JakeJBailey> omap3
<JakeJBailey> beagleboard c4
<ndec> JakeJBailey: ok... so that is for rsalveti then, not me ;-)
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: after apt-get update you should be able to see it
<rsalveti> try giving apt-cache search sgx
<JakeJBailey> wait there are two checkboxes now for the repos
<JakeJBailey> I checked them off in the list style box but there is also a menu where they must be checked\
<JakeJBailey> okay while I am waiting can you guys tell me if there is a nice way to handle choosing a wifi connection from within fluxbox or some other light window manager?
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: you an always try to start nm-applet
<ogra_ac> stalonetray
<rsalveti> if you have a window manager with systray, you're ok
<ogra_ac> that gives you a floating tray area
<JakeJBailey> okay thanks for the suggestions
<JakeJBailey> okay i think i was enabling it in the other software tab instead of the ubuntu software tab
<JakeJBailey> its working now, thinks for your help guys. Can anyone edit the ubuntu wiki that i linked? if so i will add some clarification to it
<JakeJBailey> when i get packages from the repo for armel im guessing those are compiled to have support for the most chips so would it be very beneficial to compile for my specific armv7a?
<ikke-t> Do you have sound on your bb with maverick netbook install? I don't, shouldn't I?
<ikke-t> C4 hw
<cipher> is there anyway I can get the ubuntu toolchain used to build for the beagleboard as described here: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<ndec> cipher: what exactly are you looking for?
<zumbi_> cipher: emdebian.org has cross toolchains. For ubuntu, those were integrated via some ppa, not sure if already on maverick, try to search for gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ndec> zumbi_: cipher: maverick has armel gcc cross compiler. it's even possible to install them in lucid
<cipher> ndec: I'd like to be able to build a binary for a beagleboard that is I believe running the maverick build
<ndec> for maverick: apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi should work
<ndec> and to install it on lucid: https://wiki.linaro.org/WorkingGroups/ToolChain/CrossCompilerOnLucid
<zumbi_> ndec: do you know if some work has been done for bare metal toolchains?
<cipher> so my host machine isn't an ubuntu box but a debian lenny
<cipher> ndec: does that make things a little more challenging?
<zumbi_> cipher: then use emdebian.org (wiki.debian.org/EmdebianToolchain)
<ndec> cipher: you could still build in a chroot.. that's what I do even if I run maverick.
<ndec> otherwise I don't think there is a bare metal toolchain available. maybe hrw or lool would know.
<cipher> ndec: can you elaborate? I know what a chroot is, but would I then have to setup an entire maverick install inside the chroot?
<ndec> cipher: yes: just create a maverick buildd chroot, and install the arm cross compiler inside.
<cipher> https://wiki.linaro.org/UsingXdeb like this?
<ndec> exactly I was going to point you to this ;-)
<cipher> excellent, thank you.
<ndec> it does not mean that you have to use xdeb, though.
<cipher> zumbi_: I will look at what you've mentioned as well.. not ignoring you :-)
<ndec> cipher: zumbi_: i don't think embeddian would have support for amrv7, though.
<ndec> with the linaro/ubuntu cross compiler you have access to the very same gcc that was used to build the entire ubuntu archive.
<zumbi_> ndec: if you use mabi mcpu options, does not make any difference
<cipher> ndec: I'm almost thinking of just trying to build the rootfs of the beagleboard from scratch seeing as I need a very basic functionality... essentially I just want a linux kern with hidraw and some USB support. the rootfs actually doesn't need much at all I just want to be able to cross compile for the target platform. I was handed a beagleboard with an ubuntu install on it and so i thought this might be the fastest way to get going. 
<zumbi_> ndec: debian and ubuntu tools are the same
<zumbi_> ndec: not exactly, but those share the same base
<ndec> sure
<ndec> cipher: so you want to rebuild the rootfs? why exactly? why can't you just use the existing rootfs or build a minimal (console only) rootfs with rootstock for example
<cipher> ndec: like I said I'm open to suggestions. I'm just kind of new to this and have kind of a hobby project
<cipher> so if you have any pointers to that I am happy to look. I'll check on rootstock
<ndec> cipher: np... so you might want to check this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<cipher> everything atm is kind of fragmented in my mind. kind of aware some of the pieces but not sure how to put them all together
<ndec> you can create a minimal rootfs with console only + apt-get installed in a few minutes.
<ndec> with rootstock you create the ubuntu rootfs that you want, you choose all the packages you need.
<cipher> so then I just need to build a kernel myself or does that handle that part as well
<cipher> I assume not, so then I jump back to the other link you mentioned about cross compiling and just roll from the vanilla linux with omap support
<cipher> or using an ubuntu kernel, i.e. maverick
<ndec> i don't recall this exactly. i think you can give it a prebuilt  .deb and it would install it, not sure though. otherwise, you can just build your kernel.
<ndec> we wrote this a while ago: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Get_started_with_ubuntu_on_omap4. might be a bit outdated, but that could help you understanding the process of building your rootfs
<ndec> if you plan on using ubuntu rootfs, i recommend you start using the ubuntu kernel. that's the one we test ubuntu on... so it's safer.
<ndec> cipher: i need to go... out of battery and no plug around... we can catch up later if you need.
<cipher> ndec: all right, thanks.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-27
<JakeJBailey> how should i go about removing gnome and installing fluxbox?
<cwillu_> anyone know anything about ks8851?
 * Neko imaging smartbooks for UDS
<JakeJBailey> can I use ubuntu repos on debian for beagleboard?
<dmart> JakeJBailey: do you mean you have debian on your beagle and want to install ubuntu packages?
<JakeJBailey> exactly
<dmart> JakeJBailey: though I've not tried it myself, I believe it may work in many cases
<dmart> You may hit some ABI issues, because debian builds for ARMv4, but Ubuntu builds for ARMv7 with the Thumb-2 instruction set
<JakeJBailey> cool, I am having trouble finding the repos for arm
<dmart> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com maverick main [etc.]
<JakeJBailey> you mean just becuase I am running debian I can not compile things for ARMv7 and have it work?
<dmart> It depends on the current toolchain in debian - I believe you should be able to compile for v7
<dmart> But the debian archive is not built for v7 by default
<JakeJBailey> okay cool, my ultimate goal here is to run openarena
<dmart> I guess the answer is - try it ;)
<JakeJBailey> dont know if going from a v4 build to v7 will help performance that much but i would imagine it would have to help some
<dmart> If you are always running on capable hardware, you have the option to enable hardware floating point - again, for maximum compatibility the debian archive is built for soft-float only
<dmart> It depends on what kind of code the package you're actually contains though.
<JakeJBailey> even for an opengl game such as openarena?
<dmart> JakeJBailey: I guess it's more a question of backend libraries and/or graphics acceleration then
<dmart> have to go, I'm afraid...
<dmart> good luck
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-28
<Neko> if I bought a pandaboard what would I be able to expect?
<Neko> is it going to be like beagle where I buy one now and then 4 revisions later it actually works and I am stuck with a dud? :D
<rsalveti> JakeJBailey: gave up of Maverick?
<rsalveti> Neko: well, the current one works quite ok, and it seems most of the issues are software related
<rsalveti> it'll probably be better than what we had for beagle, but I believe it could happen in some sort
<Neko> rsalveti, you should be getting a smartbook tomorrow :)
<rsalveti> Neko: yeah, looking for it :-)
<Neko_> where's the unity irc channel
<Neko_> or can I ask here, what on earth is this "eglx" backend for clutter?
<hrw|afk> embedded glx?
<hrw|afk> bb soon
<Neko_> does that just mean that libegl1-x11 is the backend (i.e. an EGL that runs on X?)
<rsalveti> Neko_: yep
<rsalveti> it's basically gles but compatible with x
<Neko_> so basically, EGL that takes XDisplay as EGLDisplay or whatever
<rsalveti> Neko_: #ubuntu-uds-Bonaire4
<rsalveti> yup
<Neko_> rather than EGL which has some crazy GLX support
<rsalveti> in case you want to check the current unity->compiz transition
<rsalveti> we're just having this session now
<Neko_> (we noticed Cairo OpenGLES backend etc. and some others create context using GLX then render GLES with it)
<Neko_> nah I am fine with whatever result
<Neko_> as long as some standard GL library stuff will work and it doesn't depend on Mesa
<rsalveti> Neko_: yeah, it shouldn't depend it on mesa, should work just fine with gles
<rsalveti> but as now they are changing mutter to compiz, the gles compatibility still needs to be developed
<Neko_> ARGH
<Neko_> tell them it's a dumb idea. mutter is going to be fine in the future
<Neko_> why keep using compiz just so that you can support some amd64 PC? mutter will do that. and you will update to GNOME 3 and be discarding their default window manager :D
<rsalveti> but they want to change it to the next cycle already, seems they had too many problems with mutter
<rsalveti> Neko_: do you know the current state of the gles drivers for i.MX51?
<Neko_> rsalveti, we have the technology :D
<Neko_> could ship something for smartbook by the end of the week but I wouldn't be proud of it
<rsalveti> Neko_: haha :-)
<rsalveti> do you have the proper xdriver and etc?
<Neko_> well
<Neko_> let's explain the situation
<rsalveti> ok
<Neko_> there is a EGL, GLES1.1 GLES2.0 and OpenVG
<Neko_> they communicate through this kernel layer (cross platform) which is in the kernel we ship, called GSL
<Neko_> it is like DRM but it works on WindowsCE too :D
<Neko_> Qualcomm also use it
<Neko_> what there is, is basically EGL for X11 and EGL for framebuffer
<Neko_> OpenGL doesn't care
<rsalveti> got it
<Neko_> the Xorg 2D driver uses the OpenVG unit to accelerate EXA
<Neko_> Freescale use UIO because they thought it was faster
<rsalveti> Neko_: what is the chip that handles the gles?
<Neko_> but the original AMD interface works just as well
<Neko_> (through GSL)
<rsalveti> interesting, never saw people using openvg to accelerate exa
<Neko_> problem: with AMD GSL for the X11 driver, everything is red
<Neko_> they don't they're poking the hardware to do things like blits and render lines and stuff
<Neko_> 2D is 2D
<ogra_ac> now thats a statement
<Neko_> problem: with FSL UIO for the X11 driver, everything is fine, a bit faster, but it disables any ability to use OpenVG
<Neko_> we hate that idea and FSL are dropping it next BSP anyway
<Neko_> (and that has 2.6.35 in it as well, yay!)
<Neko_> what we might do is package 3D on the basis that you can use it how you like without any X11 support for EXA or so. pixman is used in fbdev and works nice. OpenGL will render on top of it at decent speed. So will OpenVG.
<Neko_> and then we will work out the stupid red tint bug and ship an accelerated X11 driver later
<Neko_> hehe we just dropped pixman 0.20.0 on the smartbook and it screams along
<Neko_> hooray
<rsalveti> hehe
<Neko_> font question!
<Neko_> guys, when jaunty was around it had this nice sort of curvy console font
<Neko_> anyone remember what it was?
<Neko_> stuck with terminus here and missing the curvy jaunty one
<sebjan_> ogra_ac: (working on the emmc installer) what is triggering the ubuntu image installer (asking for locale, create a user, ...) on the 1st image boot? (I have all the pieces ok, except that on the 1st boot from emmc I get a logging screen)
<sebjan_> ogra_ac: note that we bypass jasper and try to reproduce some parts of it in another initramfs (so I may be missing something made by jasper?)
<ogra_ac> sebjan_, yes you likely miss the whole of jasper_setup, and you shouldnt do the partitioning and copying by a script, debian-installer has all we need, i will work on a proper solution for natty
<sebjan_> ogra_ac: yes, as a short term work-around we bypass jasper and try to do most of it on our side. I was missing /root/var/lib/oem-config/run. Now the installer runs. I still have to fix the default session.
<ogra_ac> thats also in jasper (will be fixed elsewhere in natty)
<sebjan_> yes, I saw that :). I miss the call to gdm-set-default-session
<ogra_ac> in natty we will just set it at image buildtime so there wont be a need for the jasper hack
<sebjan_> ogra_ac: where does the /usr/share/xsessions/une-efl.desktop comes from?
<jo-erlend> N900 has gained U-Boot support. Does that mean that I could dd a flashcard, insert it and boot Ubuntu ARM on it? :)
<rsalveti> jo-erlend: I'm also waiting to have it on my n900 so we can try to spin an image for it
<rsalveti> I'm building a maverick compatible kernel that should work at the n900
<jo-erlend> nice :)
<rsalveti> but still needs more testing
<jo-erlend> I'm just trying out MeeGo as we speak :)
<jo-erlend> that is to say: I'm preparing to do so.
<rsalveti> jo-erlend: cool, will ping you when I get something :-)
<jo-erlend> grand. :)
<rsalveti> but in our best case, we should have a working kernel, working initrd, and working xserver, accelerated by sgx
<rsalveti> all working fine, that's the goal :-)
<rsalveti> and with ofono you can even use the modem, and call someone :-)
<rsalveti> but unfortunally I don't have much time this week to search for the u-boot support
<jo-erlend> wow! I can _call someone_ with my phone?! Awesome. :)
<rsalveti> doesn't seems to be public, but I can be wrong
<rsalveti> on ubuntu, that's the awesome part ;-)
<jo-erlend> yes, I know. :)
<rsalveti> out again, another ude session :-)
<jo-erlend> :)
<suihkulokki> rsalveti: did you look at meego 1.1 kernel yet?
<rsalveti> suihkulokki: that's where I'm getting the kernel patches
<rsalveti> and the good thing is that it's also 2.6.35
<jcastellanos> Hi all, I have a beaglebord C series and was trying to install the OMAP3 preinstalled Maverick (10.10) image, after typing in the console the setenv bootcmd 'mmc init;fatload mmc  ...     I got   ** Unable to use mmc 0:1 for fatload **    Unknown command 'source' - try 'help'.      Any Idea how to solve this?
<lag> jcastellanos: Maverick doesn't work on BB RevC
<jcastellanos> lag: Thanks!
<lag> jcastellanos: np
<rsalveti> lag: jcastellanos: it should work
<rsalveti> the C4 was quite well tested
<rsalveti> and it's officially supported by us
<rsalveti> it's not the recommended board from a user experience point of view
<rsalveti> but you can for sure run ubuntu quite well on it, if you switch to a lighter wm and etc
<hrw> hi
<rsalveti> hey
 * rsalveti out, just finished last session
<rsalveti> anyone interested at joining the arm team? http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UOASE/
<jcastellanos> rsalveti: Thanks for the board info
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-29
<topfs2> Hi so I'm trying to get ubuntu running on the pandaboard. Problem I have is that I don't ahve a monitor atm and trying to get it working so I can login over terminal so I can start doing stuff to it
<topfs2> Setup ssh etc.
<topfs2> at any rate, I use setenv bootargs console=ttyO2,115200n8 serialtty=ttyO2 rw rootwait mem=463M elevator=noop vram=32M root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 as boot.scr (and some other stuff)
<topfs2> still I only get kernel output, no login and such
<rsalveti> topfs2: to get login you need to create the ttyO2.conf file at /etc/init/
<rsalveti> like tty1.conf
<rsalveti> but with getty ttyO2 115200
<topfs2> oh ok, will try that
<topfs2> thanks
<rsalveti> then upstart calls getty with the proper console
<rsalveti> for example, change "exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1" to "exec /sbin/getty 115200 ttyO2"
<topfs2> awesome, I got a login :D
<topfs2> thanks rsalveti !
<topfs2> you don't happen to know the std user and pass?
<rsalveti> topfs2: there's none, because it calls the oem-config and ask you to create the proper user account
<topfs2> so no way to login?
<topfs2> without booting with monitor?
<rsalveti> no, you need to hack up the image
<rsalveti> you can remove the root password request, and then create one
<rsalveti> or get inside with chroot, then you can create it with adduser
<topfs2> hmm, chroot seems best
<topfs2> I'll try that
<rsalveti> if you need a minimum rootfs you can also create it with rootstock
<rsalveti> and then use it at the second sd card partition
<rsalveti> then you can also request a user to be created during image build time
<topfs2> Should that be ok to do with panda aswell?
<rsalveti> topfs2: yup
<topfs2> haha, hand editing /etc/shadow worked wonders ;)
<topfs2> thanks for the help
<rsalveti> np
<topfs2> next step, getting usb network. thats always fun
<hrw|uds> hi
<hrw|uds> I feel that next week will be interesting for me in arm world
<hrw|uds> kde in natty/armel is behind natty/amd64 so my smartbook has x11 problems... will use pandaboard for local rebuilds
<hrw|uds> hi eric
<lag> rsalveti: Thanks
<lag> rsalveti: I'll speak more with jcastellanos to figure out what's going on when he reappears
<hrw|uds> where plans for work on efikamx smart[top|book] devices will be synchronized/discussed? irc or ubuntu-mobile ML?
<markos_> hrw|uds, let's start with irc first and see if we have needs for a specific list or if an existing one can be useful for us
<hrw|uds> wii markos_
<hrw|uds> ops
<hrw|uds> markos_: how many things needs to be done then just kernel? flash-kernel, initrd stuff, xorg-xserver, gstreamer imx51 codecs?
<markos_> you want the complete list? :)
<hrw|uds> I think that such one needs to be created at one point
<markos_> there already is, it's just too long to paste here
<markos_> but yeah, the ones you mentioned are already included, and high on the list
<hrw|uds> ok
<sveinse> Is pulseaudio working properly on ARM?
<sveinse> I.e. can I consider using it, or should I rather rely on direct access to alsa?
<gean> anybody ?
<Neko> sveinse, it works
<camm> Can someone grant me access to an Ubuntu arm box to port gcl and its dependencies?
<gean> I Wanna port linux to my ARM netbook
<gean> anybody can help ?
<lag> gean: What notebook do you have?
<gean> Chinese One
<gean> ARM926EJ - Anyka AK7802
<gean> 128 RAM
<gean> 266 Mhz Proc.
<gean> I've done my toolkit ( Binutils + gcc) for cross-compiling
<gean> but lacks the kernel
<cooloney> gean: don't you have any bsp or toolchain from the Anyka?
<lag> gean: You're going to struggle with that much RAM
<gean> ahahaha so much
<cooloney> gean: 128M RAM is not enough for ubuntu, i think
<lag> cooloney: cross-compiling shouldn't be an issue
<lag> RAM and proc specs will cripple you
<gean> i just need kind of blackbox or a lighter box
<cooloney> gean: what's kind of OS in this notebook
<cooloney> originally?
<lag> gean: Google is your friend here
<gean> no need for ubuntu, I'm using it at this desktop .. for the netbook it will be very slow ( if runs ... )
<lag> gean: People has Linux running on it
<gean> WinCE
<cooloney> gean: yeah, i got it
<cooloney> gean: no kernel = no linux
<gean> Man .. i saw many things .. but officialy there is not any bsp
<gean> for this model ..
<cooloney> gean: so what's the cpu's model number?
<gean> no kernel patches
<gean> cooloney : anyka AK-7802
<gean> wince says ARM926-AKCHIP
<gean> there is not win .. probably need hack it
<gean> but i never done such of thing ... any help would be appreciated
<Neko> anyone know anything about compcache/ramzswap support in initrd?
<Neko> it doesn't seem to do anything
<Neko> module is loaded by the initrd scripts but it's not set up for some reason
<Neko> (I tried 25 % and 96 M in the file and it never happens)
<ikke-t> getting frustrated with beagleboard and nfsroot
<hrw|uds> ikke-t: bbxm?
<ikke-t> bb c4
<hrw|uds> auch
<ikke-t> unfortunately
<ikke-t> but with usb eth
<ikke-t> network works
<ikke-t> but now boot is complaining about not getting to lock nfs stuff, try with option '-o nolock'
<ikke-t> well, it doesn't read the option from kernel params
<hrw|uds> statd not running?
<ikke-t> statd on nfs host or bb?
<ikke-t> host I assume
<hrw|uds> iirc you should have portmap + statd + lockd working
<ikke-t> ?
<hrw|uds> do not remember. long time since last nfsroot
<ikke-t> hmm, just changed the host onto debian, maybe something missing from install.
<ikke-t> just installed kernel-nfs and nfs-common
<ikke-t> nfs-kernel-server that is
 * hrw|uds -> sessions
<ikke-t> apt-cache doesn't find statd
<ikke-t> yahoo, found it from /etc/default/nfs-common
<ikke-t> \o/
<ikke-t> no-luck, gets stuck at the same point as the earlier server. somewhere after reading fstab, since it complained about typo in fstab on nfsroot
<ikke-t> last message on screen being "Begin: Running /scriptsinit-bottom ...done."
<ikke-t> and happily stays there and doesn't answer even ping. pretty dead looking to me.
<ikke-t> i wonder if this works for somebody?
<ikke-t> beagleboard nfsroot -boot, ubuntu maverick.
<ikke-t> hmmm. kernel hung? echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this
<ikke-t> message
<ikke-t> doesn't sound promising
<hrw|uds> ikke-t: what I would do: remove / from fstab, check. check for statd/lockd/portmap on host and on target
<ikke-t> hrw|uds: statd/portmap running on host, removed / from nfsroot/etc/fstab
<ikke-t> no difference:
<hrw|uds> ;(
<ikke-t> i wonder should ubuntu init honor the console setting from kernel params?
<ikke-t> now it jumps to print on screen instead of serial at some point
<ikke-t> INFO: task bluetoothd:576 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<ikke-t> stuck.
<acid> hello
<acid> I wrote an algorithm which when run on 486 processor takes 15 seconds, and on ARM takes 15 minutes. Same input data. Anyone has a clue why, or where to start looking?
<cwillu> acid, the algorithm is probably relying on libraries that are implemented ina completely different way, such that something which was cheap on the 486 isn't on arm
<cwillu> post the source on a pastebin if you want any more detail
<acid> cwillu; sec, I will
<acid> cwillu; http://pastebin.com/CBMZZZ1W
<acid> cwillu; this is no the whole thing, just the most expencive part.
<acid> and
<acid> this is actually not my code, I just rewrote some parts of it
<acid> :P
<acid> b/c they were slow...
<topfs2> rsalveti, Just wanted to say that the kernel image I have doesn't seem to have the parameter. I checked ls /sys/module/smsc95xx/parameters/ and it just gives me turbo_mode. Is there any place youhave your kernel images so I could perhaps make a rootstock of them?
<topfs2> and for others that might wonder what I'm on about its the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/ for omap4
<topfs2> Seems like it might be missing the macaddr parameter for the ethernet on panda
<rsalveti> topfs2: weird, it's in our upstream kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blob;f=drivers/net/usb/smsc95xx.c;h=a3c8fe6e639eda5ec4eeb1cedf28e297d6386c37;hb=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<rsalveti> module_param(macaddr, charp, 0);
<topfs2> oh awesome your here :)
<topfs2> yeah its rather weird, perhaps I should try to build a kernel myself and see
<topfs2> Or is there any daily ones available somewere?
<rsalveti> topfs2: nops, just the one at the archive
<rsalveti> topfs2: if you are using maverick as a host you can quickly cross compile it
<topfs2> Yup using maverick so I could probably check into that
<topfs2> Do you know if there is any docs about it?
<topfs2> but rsalveti it should show up in that ls right? so I'm not doing something wrong?
<rsalveti> topfs2: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<rsalveti> topfs2: and yes, you're right, it should be there
<topfs2> awesome, I'll try compiling one then
<topfs2> thanks for the help
<tmzt> kernel is easy to compile
<tmzt> just CROSS_COMPILE=toolchain- ARCH=arm
<rsalveti> topfs2: what did you get when you set up the macaddr argument at the kernel cmd line?
<tmzt> though your building kpkgs so hrw's stuff probably helps there
<topfs2> rsalveti, should it be different if I have or not added it to the kernel commadn line? because I added it then checked the ls when it didn't work
<rsalveti> topfs2: module_param(macaddr, charp, 0);
<rsalveti> the 0 is the perm argument
<rsalveti> @perm: visibility in sysfs
<topfs2> aha
<topfs2> So perhaps I just have done it wrong in the kernel command line
<rsalveti> perm sets the visibility in sysfs: 000 means it's
<rsalveti>    not there,
<rsalveti> topfs2: probably
<topfs2> I tried just plain macaddr="foo" and smbc95xx.macaddr= (this one mostly as I wanted to try abit more)
<topfs2> *smsc95xx
<topfs2> setenv bootargs console=ttyO2,115200n8 serialtty=ttyO2 rw rootwait mem=463M elevator=noop vram=32M root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 macaddr="00:11:22:33:44:55"
<rsalveti> smsc95xx.macaddr=01:23:45:67:89:AB should work
<rsalveti> try this one
<topfs2> Oh, without " "
<topfs2> I'll try that
<topfs2> Sorry, need to vanish for a quicky, gonna go and buy beer before it closes
<rsalveti> :-)
<tmzt> topfs2: try modinfo if it's buildt asa module
<tmzt> or check /sys/module
 * rsalveti will be out for now, uds party 
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-30
<topfs2> tmzt, yeah thats the thing, its built in :)
<topfs2> mmmmm. amarula and cofee with the beer... nom nom :)
<Neko> ojn was it you who I was asking about the binutils --fix-cortex-a8 thing?
<topfs2> awesome rsalveti thanks so much for the help. it was the " " that I shouldn't have added
<topfs2> pebkac :)
<ojn> Neko: well, we talked about it, yeah.
<Neko> so is that stuff (and the plt stuff too that was talked about in may) in linaro-gcc? :/
<ojn> Neko: no idea. I don't work with linaro, nor ubuntu. :)
<Neko> :D
<Neko> why did we even get to this conversation even
<ojn> Because I said "I can't believe Freescale hasn't fixed their silicon", and you said they have but you have old hardware that you need the fix for. :)
 * ojn goes to find a tv couch instead.
<ojn> :)
<Neko> yep :]
<peter__> hi
<peter__> who know upstart?
<peter__> com.ubuntu.Upstart.c
<peter__> job_process.c
<peter__> exit
<hrw> ho
<cwillu> rcn-ee, oooooo
<cwillu> rcn-ee, I got a nice crashing bug with ks8851
<rcn-ee> hey cwillu, catching up on the irc log, so some issues with ^ ;)  just got back from texas.. so how nasty is the bug..
<cwillu> rcn-ee, completely locks up the board
<cwillu> intermittent, had no idea what was causing it until I tripped over a solid repro case by mistake
<cwillu> rcn-ee, remember my muttering about how the driver's 'cable connected' state didn't seem to make it to network-manager, even though mii-tool reported it fine?
<rcn-ee> does it occur just idle, or in a tx state or rx state..  i talked to micrel before, and we had some work arounds for a tx silicon bug..
<cwillu> rcn-ee, tx for sure, not certain about the others
<cwillu> I've been seeing hangs for 'no reason', without any network traffic to speak of
<cwillu> but if I pull half a meg from the beagle over the network, while mii-tool is in its polling mode, and restart network manager during the transfer, the whole system will gradually lock up
<cwillu> sysrq-w (?) ends up showing a couple dozen tasks blocked in uninterruptable sleep (many of which have no network activity involved in them)
<cwillu> so, disabling my fake-mii job (which works by restarting network-manager whenever mii-tool detects a change) occasionally (but often several times in a row) locks up the system
<cwillu> I know there's no cable state changes involved though, which confuses me:  the crash doesn't occur unless network manager is restarted
<rcn-ee> humm, that sounds like the same old TX bug..  I'll set up my rig again, something must have changed to bring it back.. which kernel version?
<cwillu> .35
<cwillu> I've been running on .35rc5 for a while, but it's reproduceable on the latest .35 as well
<cwillu> incidently, do you know if there's any fixes for mii state not getting reported properly?
<cwillu> 2.6.35.7-l6 is the one I was running
<rcn-ee> checking out micrel's ftp site, the last i had from them was April 2010.. there might be something newer, otherise i'm not sure about the mii state..
<cwillu> now that I know what it is, I've set things up to restart the network when a particular connection dies instead of using mii-tool, but yeah, it'd be nice if cable-plug events worked :)
<cwillu> rcn-ee, this definitely wasn't related to 'heavy traffic' (looking at "fix ks8851 snl transmit problem", if that's the patch you're referring to)
<cwillu> rcn-ee, http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/40247/
<cwillu> hang on, I can get you the oops that came along with the crashes
<rcn-ee> yeap, that is the tx fix for the silicon bug, i have that in my patchset. (from micrel's patch dump)
<rcn-ee> nothing newer on their ftp site..
<cwillu> rcn-ee, http://pastebin.com/srkcrPAM
<rcn-ee> interesting, very weird the omap spi side crashed.. (so 50/50 ks8851/omap spi)...  on the dumps i saw before it was the ks8851 side that crashed and it would lock up the whole board..
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> it does lock up the whole board :p
<cwillu> kinda sorta
<cwillu> sorry, I need to run, but I'll be around later, and I can do testing on this now that I know how to reproduce it
<rcn-ee> this is what Tristan's patch was fixing : http://pastebin.com/rWbCsnhN
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-31
<hrw> aloha
<topfs2> is there any guide for ubuntu arm how to setup usb gadget support for networking?
<rcn-ee> topfs2, i point most users to http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/USB_Networking  it's the most complete i've seen..
<ogra_ac> lool, hmm, i dont get why x-loader ftbfs, i can build it locally just fine
<topfs2> thanks rcn-ee wil read through it
<topfs2> rcn-ee, problm for me is that guide works for me with beagle but on panda it doesn't get recognized. I'm thinking the gadget on the board needs to be configured, not sure how
<topfs2> So that guide is after I have that working :)
<topfs2> is there any way to check how the kernel is configured in ubuntu? so I know which modules are compiled and not?
<ogra_ac> look in /boot
<ogra_ac> all kernel packages install their config there in ubuntu
<topfs2> oh cool, thanks!
<topfs2> CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y seems like its there atleast
<topfs2> Just need to config then I guess
<topfs2> CONFIG_USB_ETH=m that means its a module I guess?
<topfs2> doesn't seem I can modprobe g_ether
<topfs2> http://pastebin.ca/1978117 so this means it doesn't exist in the mavericks std omap4 kernel modules ?
<topfs2> but according to this it should be there http://pastebin.ca/1978119
<topfs2> ok so I'm the idiot :) I switched the rootfs and the new one didn't have the g_ether :)
<tmzt> hmm?
<topfs2> tmzt, had problems with g_ether module before
<topfs2> can I find the .deb for the kernel in the omap4 maverick netbook somewere or am I forced to compile it myself?
<topfs2> the 2.6.35-903-omap4 one
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-24
<Netham45> I'm using a Tegra-2 powered tablet, anyone know if there are any better drivers for the GPU out there other than the one nvidia released in July?\
<twb> l4t is the only driver I know about
<Netham45> Yea, that's the one I'm using. It's not too feature-rich
<Netham45> OpenGL seems to be crapping itself on it
<twb> Netham45: you're not making me feel any better about buying one
<Netham45> heh
<Netham45> I like it so far, it seems to be working pretty good, I just can't get Minecraft to run on it. :(
<Netham45> If you're getting one for Android, Android runs pretty well on it.
<twb> Flipping kids and their minecraft
<Netham45> lol
<twb> Get off my lawn
<Netham45> Nope.
<Netham45> Know of anything I could use to OC my tegra?
<Netham45> I was able to get 1.5GHz stable on android
<twb> NFI
<lilstevie> minecraft will be a problem
<lilstevie> that is openGL and we only have EGL
<lilstevie> plus you need to import the natives yourself
<phh> bah qemu for natives
<phh> and software GL
<phh> :D
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> but more importantly, lack of proper java is the actual issue for minecraft
<lilstevie> nothing to do with the graphics drivers :p
<suihkulokki> "just" get icedrobot working and you could run the android minecraft =)
<lilstevie> android minecraft is fail
<lilstevie> like super fail
<suihkulokki> ok.. I remember someone telling me he liked it
<lilstevie> lol
<decoder> hey :)
<decoder> I followed the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch to get an arm system running in qemu
<decoder> I see the kernel booting
<decoder> but at some point it switches to blank screen
<decoder> any idea?
<ogra_> did you build something that uses X ?
<ogra_> or is it supposed to just boot to a console ?
<decoder> ogra_: no X
<decoder> i used
<decoder> --seed build-essential,openssh-server
<decoder> with rootstock
<decoder> is that insufficient?
<ogra_> no, that should be fine for a console login
<decoder> I think the last message im seeing is the one before it switches to init
<decoder> this "free memory" message
<decoder> ogra_: yep, "Freeing init memory: 152K" then it switches font, then it blanks the screen, cursor is blinking though
<decoder> ogra_: ive checked the syslog and there are some additional messages
<decoder> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1363920
<ogra_> hmm, do you use "splash" on your kernel commandline ?
<ogra_> if so, drop it
<ogra_> (also note that rootstock is largely unmaintained, if you try to build oneiric i dont think anyone tested that)
<decoder> ogra_: there's no splash on command line
<decoder> and I would prefer any working version, not necessarily oneiric
<ogra_> well, then that message is probably moot
<ogra_> what HW do you use there ?
<decoder> on the qemu cmdline?
<ogra_> yes
<decoder> I tried
<decoder> -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8
<decoder> and -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a9
<decoder> I also tried other boards to get more ram but I had even less success with those
<ogra_> try vexpress and find a vexpress netboot kernel
<decoder> ok will try
<ogra_> i dont think we still support versatile
<decoder> I took what was on the wiki
<ogra_> at least not the -a8 hack
<decoder> ogra_: any hint where to get the kernel from?
<ogra_> there should be some netinstall image somewhere
<ogra_> search for it, no idea where it is, we dont maintain it
<decoder> okay
<lilstevie> ogra_: what ever happened to "splash
<lilstevie> "
<decoder> thanks for your help so far :)
<ogra_> lilstevie, nothing, why do you ask ?
<decoder> mozilla appreciates :D
<lilstevie> ogra_: cause it used to work for me but doesn't anymore
<ogra_> decoder, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/linaro-vexpress/netboot/
<ogra_> lilstevie, ask slangasek, i think he fiddled with vesa vs fbdev during oneiric
<decoder> ogra_: thx! :)
<ogra_> (us pacific TZ, so it might still be a while until he gets up)
<lilstevie> ogra_: ah ok
<ogra_> i dont see issues on omap or ac100 here though
<ogra_> (omap4 that is)
<lilstevie> yeah, it works fine on the SGT
<lilstevie> but I need to push vol-down, or arrow key down on the keyboard for the splash to actually show
<decoder> ogra_: problems solved, you rock! :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> lilstevie, sounds liek it shows up on the wrong tty then
<lilstevie> hm
<ogra_> i can switch back and forth during boot with alt left/right
<lilstevie> hm
<ogra_> so i woulod guess the key combo you use assembles atl-left or right
<lilstevie> maybe
<lilstevie> I have the same function on all the android based devices I have run
<lilstevie> like on the SGT7" back at 10.10 it did the same thing
<lilstevie> and SGS i9k on 11.04
<MKO> hello
<MKO> I need some help with the SGX540 drivers installation on a Pandaboard (ARM OMAP4)
<MKO> I can't get them from TI's PPA ; it says there are unresolved dependencies. In the end it says i need "dkms"
<MKO> When I try to install it it tries to compiles stuff, but there are errors
<MKO> it says it can't find "linux/config.h" (looks like he's trying to build with my kernel sources ??)
<MKO> (is it normal it's so difficult to get/install those drivers?)
<MKO> If someone could help me, would be great :)
<ogra_> the PPA packages require that you use the packaged kernel (and its headers)
<ogra_> if you have a self built kernel you also need to build the drivers yourself, we dont support that
<Quintasan> lilstevie: ping? :)
<lilstevie> Quintasan: kinda pong
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Oh I see. I've tried digging through the thread on XDA but I gave up halfway, is it possible to have Android + CWM + Ubuntu on Transformer?
<lilstevie> no
<Quintasan> lilstevie: I see, one more thing, why there is nothing in Tegra PPA?
<lilstevie> not without using the update.zip method
<lilstevie> there is nothing in the Tegra PPA because it doesn't allow me to upload code for arm :(
<Quintasan> Aw damn
<lilstevie> I am getting ready for an accelerated release though
<Quintasan_> lilstevie: Uh sorry, I must have missed some lines from you, can we get accelerated gfx in transformer with Ubuntu
<Quintasan_> ?
<lilstevie> with what I am working on fixing up now yeah
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Splendid. And how does the update.zip method works?
 * Quintasan successfuly deployed natty on Transfomer but he needs oneiric
<lilstevie> the update.zip method works by swapping kernels with CWM
<lilstevie> I don't like it
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Do you have any ideas for a workaround?
<lilstevie> none
<Quintasan> Oh well, if only I knew how to make nvflashable backup of my current revolver install
<lilstevie> well nothing anywhere near usable
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Okay then, any ETA to accelerated release?
<lilstevie> well,
<lilstevie> I am fixing the kernel at the moment
<lilstevie> just got the kernel booting on the asus bootloader
<lilstevie> need to fix up a few things
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Any ideas on creating a nvflash-compatible backup of what I currently have?
<lilstevie> follow the backup thread
<Quintasan> durr, googled the wrong term and wondered why I get no results
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Well then. Thanks. I'll backup and put Ubuntu back on :)
<decoder> ogra_: do you happen do know if the vexpress-a9 requires any special driver for the qemu storage to be recognized?
<decoder> i cant seem to get it to find the root filesystem
<ogra_> no idea, linaro maintains this kernel
<decoder> ah ok
<ogra_> ask over there :)
<dmart> decoder: try pm215 on #linaro
<dtrg> Hello --- I gather the Ubuntu armhf build farm is now running. Does anyone know where the packages are going?
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^
<infinity> dtrg: You gather incorrectly, though it will be Soon(tm)
<dtrg> Is there any good source of information on this sort of thing? Right now my only source of news is to bug people on IRC.
<decoder> dmart: i already got help on #linaro, thanks!
<infinity> Not really.  It's sort of a "wait until it shows up on the mirrors" thing.
<dtrg> That'll be ports.ubuntu.org?
<dmart> decoder: ok, cool (I wasn't watching)
<infinity> Yeah.
<dtrg> Any ETA, or is it currently Unknown/Ask Again Later?
<decoder> dmart: the problem was, with vexpress you can only use sd images
<decoder> so I created an sd image as described on the linaro wiki
<infinity> dtrg: I'm trying to avoid making promises, but "soon".
<decoder> and that worked fine
<dtrg> Fairy nuff.
<slangasek> ogra_, lilstevie: the only change in oneiric is to use vesa as a fallback in the initramfs when no framebuffer is available; now, there are races here, so it may be we need a longer sleep on armel
<ogra_> slangasek, well, it works fine on ac100, omap and omap4, note that lilstevie builds custom images for unsupported HW
<ogra_> might even be a kernel option thats missing, not sure
<rcn-ee> hey guys, offhand do you remember the webaddress showing the active status of all the builds for armel.. (so i can watch the progress of armhf. .;) )
<ogra_> rcn-ee, http://launchpad.net/builders ?
<rcn-ee> thanks ogra_ , but i have that one.. it was an non launchpad domain, (probally someone's personal) just showing which packages where failing/etc..
<ogra_> oh, the ftbfs list you mean
<rcn-ee> ah, that sounds like it..
<ogra_> qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<rcn-ee> ah perfect, thanks ogra_ bookmarked this time.. ;)
<ogra_> :)
<tony_abad> Hi folks.  Can anyone point me to where I can find the kernel headers for Linux kernel build 3.0.4-x3?  I'm trying to compile a kernel module on a beagle board.
<infinity> tony_abad: That doesn't sound like the versioning of any Ubuntu kernel.
<infinity> tony_abad: So, you might want to ask the people you got the kernel image from?
<rbelem> hi ogra_, rsalveti
<rbelem> what is the default compiler for arm arm-linux-gnueabi or arm-linux-gnueabihf?
<rbelem> :-)
<infinity> rbelem: armel is arm-linux-gnueabi
<rbelem> thanks infinity :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-25
<jkfangTW> I have trouble on setting up phonon with gstreamer on Maverick (10.10), cause only streamer support TI's hardware codec.
<jkfangTW> Does anyone has familiar experience on pandaboard ?
<jkfangTW> I install phonon via synaptic, and it install its xine as its backend. But This does not support Hardware Codec.
<jkfangTW> Then I install phonon-backend-gstreamer via synaptic, but it does go well.
<jkfangTW> it doesn't go well.
<twb> Isn't phonon the KDE4 thing?
<jkfangTW> yes, but I want to write QT application on pandaboard. And most of qt library is ready, except Phonon with HW codec.
<twb> Why would phonon be talking to GNOME's audio libraries?
<jkfangTW> You can put any libs you like on ubuntu....
<jkfangTW> run gnome but use qtlib, which is my case.
<Netham45> I'm trying to compile my kernel for a tegra 2 (armv7) but I keep getting an armv5 kernel, any ideas where to check? I've exported cflags as -mtype=armv7-a
<twb> Netham45: don't pass CFLAGS, do it in .config
<Netham45> Know where?
<infinity> make menuconfig and look at the CPU options?
<twb> yup
<twb> There should be a tegra 2xx option IIRC
<twb> As for the ABI, dunno
<Netham45> Well, that was easy. >.<
<twb> BTDTBTTS
<twb> lilstevie: btw, don't forget about me :P
<lilstevie> twb: k
<lilstevie> Netham45: arch/arm/Makefile
<Netham46> Woo, got my kernel recompiled w/ usb audio working
<Netham46> Now if I can just figure out why pulseaudio shits itself w/ my usb headset
<twb> because it's crap? ;-P{
<Netham45> twb, yea, I'm not fond of pulseaudio
<Netham45> seems to be a lot more of a resource hog than ALSA is
<Netham45> but hey, mumble works w/ alsa too.
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: any updates on the sbk? I see a couple of posts dating back 15 days that say that you have the keys, so the only problem is the mini boot loader thing?
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: not at this point,
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: ok, any ETA?
<lilstevie> ...
<shadeslayer> uh .. ok, I'll just keep a ear out then
<lilstevie> you are not familar with the policies on ETAs are you
<shadeslayer> heh, I am, just thought that this one might be different :P
<stlsaint> where can i get the gcc compiler to compile arm kernel?
<ogra_> apt-get install gcc on an arm device ?
<ogra_> well, probably better build-essential instaed fo gcc, that pulls in the toolchain too
<stlsaint> ogra_: im trying to compile just the kernel for ARM arch on my laptop
<ogra_> ah, talk to hrm then, he has a cross compiler
 * ogra_ always frogets the package name ... i think its just gcc-cross though
<stlsaint> ogra_: apt-cache turns up nothing on gcc-cross
<gildean> gnueabi?
<stlsaint> stlsaint@devcore:~$ apt-cache search gnueabi
<stlsaint> type-handling - dpkg architecture generation script
<gildean> i'm quite sure it's something like gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ogra_> not the package name
<ogra_> thats rather
<ogra_> <app/lib>-libgcc1-armel-cross
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> <app/lib>-armel-cross
<ogra_> or armhf
<gildean> https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/CrossbuildingQuickStart
<stlsaint> thanks, will read now
<stlsaint> for whatever reason sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi says i have nothing to install
<stlsaint> not that its already installed, just that its not even available in general...adding linar ppa now
<ogra_> what ubuntu release are you on ?
<gildean> it might be 4.6?
<gildean> isn't that what's on oneiric?
<ogra_> yes
<stlsaint> ogra_: im on lucid
<stlsaint> i added linaro ppa and everything is being pulled and installed now
<stlsaint> thanks fellas
<rbelem> hey guys, is it possible to fetch packages from a ppa to live-build?
<ogra_> rbelem, i tihimnk linaro does that for their images, ask over there
<ogra_> *think
<rbelem> thanks ogra_ :-)
<stlsaint> ok once the compiler is installed how to i compile with it?
 * ogra_ only compiles natively, no idea
<ogra_> but there are definitely howtos in linaro
<stlsaint> ok
<robclark> btw, with lightdm is there a way to boot into text mode...  'text' bootarg doesn't seem to work any longer..
<ogra_> robclark, no, its broken, ndec filed a bug already
<robclark> ahh, ok..
<stlsaint> jesus christ...so i have /usr/bin/arm..etc but when i run make command i get: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc-4.5gcc: not found
<ogra_> robclark, bug 873334, you could click the "me too" button to raise the heat :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873334 in lightdm "the upstart job is missing support for 'text' command" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873334
<robclark> ogra_, thx
<stlsaint> i fixed my compiler issue but not i get what looks like a regression bug in 4.5..../tmp/cciuTN9g.s: Assembler messages:
<stlsaint> /tmp/cciuTN9g.s: Error: .size expression for __restart_pllx does not evaluate to a constant
<GrueMaster> Woohoo.  I have a workaround for bug 857299.  banshee is now working on arm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857299 in banshee "banshee window remain white on startup on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857299
<GrueMaster> Will need to tweek the patch to minimize any noise, and also need to compare the code execution on arm & x86 to determine why they are different.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: great, will check it out and let you know if it worked for me
<rsalveti> ogra_: robclark: yeah, also noticed about the lack of text support today
<robclark> rsalveti, it is a bit awkward when you are debugging xorg driver :-P
<rsalveti> robclark: :-)
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I will be working on this some more shortly.  I'm getting ready to start packing now.  6am flight for Orlando tomorrow.  Will probably work on this in-flight on my AC100.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, you're goint to orlando earlier this time
<robclark> ugg, 6am flight.. sounds like fun..
<rsalveti> yeah, no sleep at all...
<rsalveti> robclark: will you join us at connect?
<robclark> yup..
<GrueMaster> Yes, I'm in the QA CoP training session starting Thursday.
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok
<rsalveti> :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-26
<omac> hi there.  Is there a way of simply booting ubuntu straight from a microsdhc card without affect the currently installed android.
<twb> omac: what device
<omac> i have an p10an01
<omac> chinese clone dual-tegra
<twb> NFI
<omac> roughly 250$CAN
<omac> it's jailbroken with z4 root
<twb> But on the asus transformer, you need to replace the bootloader if you want to boot off SD, which will indirectly affect android, since you'd need to make sure the new bootloader could still boot android or chainload the old bootloader
<twb> omac: I don't use android so that means nothing to me
<omac> in order for me to change a file on the android filesystem, it need to be root.
<omac> so if you tell me which android bootloader I should use in order to enable booting from microsdhc, I'll give it a shot.
<twb> uh, not an android bootloader
<tony_abad> Hey folks.  I've got a problem compiling a kernel module with the 3.0.4-x3 kernel
<twb> omac: you'll need to find a bootloader that supports your device; I have no idea if there is such a bootloader.  Also to install it, you will need to be able to flash parts of the nonvolatile storage *outside* the android filesystem, so it is completely irrelevant if you have "rooted" it or whatever.
<tony_abad> I grabbed the kernel headers from http://rcn-ee.net/deb/sid/v3.0.4-x3/.  However, there seem to be some missing headers.  e.g. the mach/irqs.h header.
<tony_abad> I'm having trouble compiling a kernel module for 3.0.4-x3.  Can anyone help me?
<ppisati> hp + calxeda: did you read it? :)
<ppisati> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/26/hp_calxeda/
<dtrg> I see that armhf isn't listed on https://launchpad.net/builders --- is the armhf farm not running yet, or is it too new to be on that page?
<ogra_> ppisati, i guess we will see a lot HP people at UDS then :)
<ogra_> at least server guys
<ogra_> (HP just committed to the ubuntu cloud as their default linux server option before)
<soren> ogra_: orly? [citation needed] :)
<ogra_> soren, ??
<soren> ogra_: "(HP just committed to the ubuntu cloud as their default linux server option before)" <--- Where was this announced?
<ogra_> soren, http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/ubuntu-powers-hp-public-cloud/
<ogra_> also on plenty of news sites if you google for "HP ubuntu could"
<soren> ogra_: Oh, I missed the part about it being the lead guest OS as well. Thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i would have expected especially *you* to know about it :)
<lilstevie> haha
<lilstevie> that was fairly big news
<ogra_> lilstevie, well, and soren is an ubuntu cloud guy :)
<soren> I blame jetlag at the time :)
<lilstevie> figured
<ogra_> soren, you are already in orlando ?
<lilstevie> ogra_: is there a chan where the guys that did the AC100 kernel are?
<soren> ogra_: No. I arrive on SUnday.
<lilstevie> I have a few questions, trying to fix up my 2.6.38 kernel
<soren> ogra_: I thought this week was Somehands or whatnot?
<ogra_> lilstevie, #ac100, look for marvin24, though he is usually around here as well if he is online ... and phh did the very first porting of the original android kernel
<soren> ogra_: What am I missing out on? :)
<ogra_> soren, Dx sprint i think
<lilstevie> ogra_: ah k, I am interested in the 2.6.38 kernel stuff
<soren> ogra_: Why would I attend that? :D
<ogra_> soren, no idea, i fly to maine tomorrow and only move on on sunday
<ogra_> soren, just because you blamed your jetlag :)
<soren> ogra_: Oh, no, I was jetlagged when that HP cloud press release went out.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought you were actually attending the talk in person
<soren> I would have, but I had to leave early. My daughter turned 3 years old that day.
<ogra_> oh, indeed, thats more important
<tony_abad> Hi, I need help installing a kernel module on a beagle board running ubuntu arm.
<ogra_> modprobe ?
<tony_abad> I wish it was that easy.  I need to compile a kernel module from source.  The problem is that there seems to be some missing header files in the kernel header source directory.
<tony_abad> for example, irq.h wants to include irqs.h from the mach directory.  But there is no irqs.h header in that directory.
<ogra_> did you install the package already ?
<ogra_> (to get the headers)
<tony_abad> i did.  installed the 3.0.4-x3 image
<ogra_> and the respective headers package ?
<tony_abad> and got the headers from http://rcn-ee.net/deb/sid/v3.0.4-x3/
<ogra_> the image package only carries binaries
<ogra_> that cant work
<ogra_> its a debian package
<ogra_> our kernels are built completely different from debians
<tony_abad> ok.  where can i grab the header files from?
<ogra_> you need to use the ubuntu linux-image and linux-headers packages
<ogra_> apt-get source indeed
<ogra_> theoretically they should be preinstalled on all our images
<tony_abad> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) didn't fetch me anything.
<tony_abad> that is, for 3.0.4-x3
<ogra_> but you are using an official image ?
<tony_abad> i'm using the 3.0.4-x3 image from that website.
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> what did you install as OS there
<ogra_> did you use an official ubuntu image
<ogra_> or something from some third party which we cant help with
<tony_abad> i dont think it was from a 3rd party.  a fellow engineer said he installed that ubuntu arm kernel.  i got the board...it's an 11.04 ubuntu server distro.  the kernel is 3.0.4-x3.  thats all i know.
<ogra_> (if it wasnt an official ubuntu beagle install, please talk to the third party whose image you used)
<ogra_> tony_abad, well, you are already not using an ubuntu but a debian kernel package on your image
<ogra_> so please talk to the person providing that kernel to you
<ogra_> we cant help here, the default ubuntu images have everything preinstalled you need to compile a kernel module
<tony_abad> unfortunately, i dont have the answer right now about from where the image was required.  but lemme step back and ask two possibly noobish questions.  first, do you know if the latest official ubuntu release (11.10) works with the beagle board?
<tony_abad> nevermind the second question.  just that one question.
<ogra_> it does, there are some issues reported with beagle XM revC and USB though
<ogra_> all others should work OOTB
<ogra_> the official images can be found via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<tony_abad> ok, that's good to know.  from what i remember, my co-worker had to find a patched version of 11.04, but I don't know if it was because it was revC.  ogra_ , thank you for your assistance and your patience.  have a good day.
<ogra_> youre welcome :)
<dtrg> I see that armhf isn't listed on https://launchpad.net/builders --- is the armhf farm not running yet, or is it too new to be on that page?
<GrueMaster> dtrg: it is still being bootstrapped.  should be online soonish.  Check back after UDS next week.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: what's up with the ac100 audio?  I only have `controls for HP, but no sound.
<GrueMaster> Latest kernel in Oneiric-proposed (I think).
<dtrg> UDS?
<GrueMaster> Ubuntu Developers Summit.  Where we figure out what we're doing for the next 6 months.
<dtrg> Aha. Right.
<dtrg> Where's a good place to get information on this stuff, other than hassling people on IRC?
<GrueMaster> heh.  http://uds.ubuntu.com
<dtrg> Really thinking of the progress of the armhf port here.
<GrueMaster> Well, it may be a bit slow, gettingeverything ported and tested.  But it should be smoother than armv7/thumb2.
<dtrg> I have a shiny new AC100. Ubuntu armel runs fine on it, but running armel on a Tegra2 seems a bit of a waste.
<GrueMaster> yep.  I'm on one now, building banshee
<dtrg> Currently I'm running Debian, but Debian don't have AC100 kernels working properly yet --- no partition table support, so they're a pain to upgrade, and it's rather unstable. So I'm really looking forward to Ubuntu armhf becoming usable.
<dtrg> Rumour has it that multiarch will let me install armel and then upgrade to armhf later. Is this realistic?
<GrueMaster> I don't know.  slangasek might have some insights on this though.  He's been spearheading multiarch.
<dtrg> OK.
<GrueMaster> But I'm sure that if someone says it is supported, I'll have to test it.  :)
<dtrg> It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it...
<GrueMaster> That's why I'm here.  I find the bugs that make engineer's brains bleed.
<slangasek> dtrg, GrueMaster: sure, it will be possible to cross-grade from armel to armhf, with a little work
<slangasek> there's one library outstanding that I haven't converted yet which is a prerequisite (bzip2)
<dtrg> How horrible is it? Do I end up with all my libraries in the wrong(tm) place, because /lib and /usr/lib get reserved for armel?
<GrueMaster> ah, cool.  As soon as we start building, I'll try to do some testing on it.
<slangasek> dtrg: with multiarch, your libraries are already moving to /lib/arm-linux-gnueabi, so the armhf libs can be installed alongside
<slangasek> this is already done for most key libraries
<slangasek> (but the farther up the stack we get, the easier it is for the package manager to calculate an "upgrade" path for switching archs)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, look in the ac100 wiki (url in topic of #ac100), there are suggestions for alsamixer settings
<GrueMaster> ok.  Will do (if wifi can maintain long enough).
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> might be that you have one of the bad wifi cards, compal managed to put an aluminum foil over the LCD back that seems to cover the wlan antenna on many devices
<ogra_> if you open the fram and cut out the piece that covers the antenna wifi will work better
<GrueMaster> I may just switch to my Acer Aspire One.  While I love the AC100 for its battery life, 512M sucks.
<ogra_> if you see issues at UDS too, tell me
<ogra_> add zram and a swapfile :)
<GrueMaster> Yep
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~$ free|grep ^Swap
<ogra_> Swap:      1487740     251412    1236328
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i can run a mailer, xchat and browser at the same time without issue
 * ogra_ goes back to pack his bags for tomorrow
<GrueMaster> Starting decent to Minniapolis/St. Paul.  Time to drop off for a bit.
<tony_abad> Hello.  I'd like to install Ubuntu Server on a Beagle Board, Rev C.  Can someone tell me which image to use of those listed at wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP?
<xranby> tony_abad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-server-armel+omap.img.gz
<xranby> tony_abad: check this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/
<tony_abad> Thank you xranby.   I just wanted to make sure that 11.10 was an option (I had read somewhere recommending sticking with 11.04).
<xranby> tony_abad: this are the latest release, if you run into any issues ile a bug
<xranby> file a bug
<tony_abad> Will do.  The one thing I am hoping I can do here that I couldn't using a 3rd party patched image is compile and install a kernel module that I absolutely need in my app.
<xranby> tony_abad: after you have booted up the release run an apt-get update  apt-get upgrade to make sure you got the latest updates
<xranby> i would recomend you to start by expecting everything to work as intended out of the box
<xranby> tony_abad: which kernel module do you need?
<tony_abad> I need to install the kernel module for the Kvaser Leaf.  We use it to interface with the can network on which we host the amps/motors on our robot.  I had been using it and ubuntu 11.04/11.10 just fine on a pico itx.  But we need to move to an ARM.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-27
<tony_abad> Hi, I've just installed the official ubuntu omap image (server) on a Beagle Board xm Rev C.  I'd like to get networking up and running to apt-get update and install stuff.  However, there is no /etc/network/interfaces file for me to configure.  Should I just create one or am I supposed to configure networking some other way?
<tony_abad> i just installed the ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-server-armel+omap.img.gz image on a beagleboard xm rev c.  but the ethernet and usb are not working ootb.  wrt networking, i don't even see a /etc/network/interfaces file.  should i create one or do i configure the network some other way?
<tony_abad> i just installed the ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-server-armel+omap.img.gz image on a beagleboard xm rev c.  but the ethernet and usb are not working ootb.  wrt networking, i don't even see a /etc/network/interfaces file.  should i create one or do i configure the network some other way?
<tony_abad> is there anyway to get ethernet or usb working for the beagle board xm rev c using the 11.10 image?
<austeregrim> sorry to interrupt, is there a general ubuntu support channel?
<austeregrim> oy... #ubuntu is not looking useful. lol..
<vade> hello. I've just installed 11.10 on a panda board, and have installed the ti-omap-addons package. The system is running quite slow (almost unbearably slow), and I am curious what I can do to alleviate any slowdowns.
<vade> having installed the ti-ppa omap add ons for the graphics, and multimedia, I get a hard crash when attempting to play a h.264 encoded movie
<nhg> has anyone been able to install the openoffice.org-impress packages on ubuntu 11.10 on arm devices?
<infinity> nhg: Installs here.
<twb> So $boss just pointed out that ARM has whizzo new 64-bit stuff
<infinity> Aye, v8 was just announced.
<nhg>  infinity: can you please let me know the command used to install that package?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-28
<infinity> nhg: "apt-get install openoffice.org-impress"?
<infinity> nhg: What's the actual problem you're seeing?
<nhg> tried that already
<infinity> And?
<nhg> "package 'openoffice.org-impress' has not installation candidate"
<infinity> To be fair, you probably want libreoffice-impress anyway.
<infinity> The OO.o packages are just empty transitional packages.
<infinity> Oh, and you probably don't have universe enabled.  (The transitional packages got demoted)
<infinity> libreoffice-impress is in main, though, just install that.
<twb> nhg: "apt-get install libreoffice-impress"
 * infinity notes that demoting the transitional packages was probably a mistake, since we'll need them for clean lucid->precise upgrades.
<infinity> I might go fix that for precise right now. :P
<nhg> ok thx...will try that when I'm back by my pandaboard
<CodeWar> TF101 Ubuntu .. does that work with NVIDIA graphics drivers?
<lilstevie> CodeWar: no
<CodeWar> lilstevie, darn!!!
<twb> CodeWar: if you run the 2.6.38 ChromeOS kernel, allegely it can
<twb> Note that I mean the linux4tegra driver; the TF101 hardware has nothing to do with conventional nvidia (nv/nouveau) GPU driver
<CodeWar> twb, understood
<lilstevie> I love how you say allegedly twb, no, it can, 2.6.38 is the requirement
<twb> I say allegedly because *I* haven't reproduced the success
<lilstevie> lul
<twb> As if your schooling is more important than my toy
<vade> Hello. Does 11.10 have fully working to-opam4-addons package? whenever I try to decode an h.264 movie, I get what appears to be a board lock up, and have to do a system reset.
<vade> (is running panda board). the #pandaboard folks mentioned 11.10 does not have a fully working ppa package, but I can indeed apt-get install ti-opap4-addons or whatever
<infinity> Yeah, but the ti-omap-addons package in the oneiric PPA is empty currently.
<vade> infinity: ah, sorry about that. Thanks for the info
<vade> that explains why I could install it, but it had no effect
<vade> I was confused ;)
<vade> is there an announcement mailing list or website I could follow so I know when something like that becomes available?
<infinity> Not that I know of.
<gildean> installing the natty .deb won't work?
<infinity> No, the natty stuff will die a horrible death on oneiric from what I understand.
<gildean> ok
<gildean> when was the last time someone tested?
<ogra_> the package shouldnt be empty but pull in the sgx drivers
<gildean> as in, if it was tested at the time of beta, things might have changed?
<ogra_> if its actually empty, talk to TI
<ogra_> they maintain the PPA
<vade> forgive me as I am returning to linux after a long long break, so Im unsure how I can browse the contents of the ppa archive for 11.10
<vade> but id be curious to check
<ogra_> well, use a browser :)
<ogra_> there should be aq link somewhere "package details" or some such
<vade> ah, ok.
<vade> thanks :)
 * vade sheepish :P
<infinity> And yeah, ubuntu-omap4-extras is still an empty package in oneiric.
<infinity> They really should fix that.
<ogra_> beyond that, if you are missing bits, TI owns the PPA, we dont do anything in it
<ogra_> (so you should contact them about it ... i.e. in #pandaboard *g*)
<vade> oh, man, runaround time :D
<vade> haha
<vade> thanks
<ogra_> well, the guys caring for the PPA are in both channels anyway, so it doesnt matter
<ogra_> but that people from #pandaboard send you here wont change that :)
<vade> ha, fair enough :) are there any other tips besides installing the add ons to help get the board running as fast as possible? I read about disabling swap, and moving the root fs to a USB keychain since the MMC card reader is notoriously slow
<ogra_> well, i doubt a "keychain" is much faster than SD, use a real disk rather
<vade> fair enough.
<nhg> has the startup tasks moved somewhere else in ubuntu 11.10 for ARM releases?
<ogra_> no, why would they ?
<nhg> hmm...wasnt able to find under system settings
<nhg> 11.10 running on my panda
<ogra_> should be there though
<ogra_> you mean "startup applications" right ?
 * ogra_ has it if he clicks on the little gear 
<ogra_> directly in the menu
<nhg> yes...I have a shell script I want run when ubuntu boots
 * nhg looks for a "little gear"
<vade_> top right, near your username in the top menu
<vade_> 'startup applications'
<nhg> ahh...they moved it there...ok...thanks!
<vade_> wow I sort of helped someone , day 2 on the platform. ha
<gildean> it looks like a flower more than a cog imo
<gildean> or something
<vade_> cog. totally a cog
<vade_> :P
<gildean> a poppy or something
<nhg> vade_: day 1 for me...thanks
<nhg> has starting vsftpd type services on 11.10 changed?  I couldnt get my ftp server to start yet.
 * ogra_ has no idea 
<ogra_> and i doubt its arm realted at all :)
<nhg> http://pastebin.pandaboard.org/index.php/view/99999908
<nhg> ok...I'll dig around
<vade_> nhg: I got that issue with ssh as well, running services ssh start
<vade_> er, that output
<vade_> but, then ssh started
<vade_> try running it via "services" perhaps?
<vade_> So, I am running some OpenGL ES demos on my panda board, but I am getting an issue where libEGL.so is not being found. under Ubuntu 11.10 I know that not all of the multimedia support for panda board is active, but that graphics ought to be. However, I can only find the mesa gl drivers
<vade_> oh. DO I need to copy the Lib EGL.so out of the ImgTek SDK into /lib ?
<ogra_> yippie
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000154.html
 * vade_ derps
<ogra_> finally
<ogra_> vade_, the TI PPA has everything you need, what are you fiddling with there ?
<vade_> well, on 11.10, apparently it doesn't have multimedia :P but, I've installed the TI PPA "ubuntu-omap4-extras, and do not have a libEGL.so anywhere accessible, and the imgtek OpenGL demos all fail to launch
<ogra_> did you install the -dev packages from the PPA ?
<ogra_> there should be some
<vade_> I followed the read me /wiki setup guide and installed the add-ons via the icon in the sidebar in Ubuntu 11.10 pre made image
<ogra_> right, that does get you the support, but you want to develop ...
<R_Nev> libegl1-sgx-omap4: /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1
<ogra_> look around in the PPA
<vade_> well, why do I need the SO to *run* binaries
<vade_> R_Nev: ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: No such file or directory
<vade_> I just don't get why the PPA / extras did not install this :|
<ogra_> i dont think that path applies in oneiric, we added multiarch support
<ogra_> should be /usr/lib/<toolchain triplet>/libEGL.so.1
<vade_> I only have mesa libEGL.so.1
<vade_> usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabi/mesa-egl/libEGL.so.1
<vade_> (and no EGL2)
<ogra_> well, talk to TI :)
 * vade_ sighs
<ogra_> we dont maintain whats in the PPA
<vade_> ok
<vade_> circles circles circles
<vade_> :P
<ogra_> or talk to rsalveti if you can catch him ...
<ogra_> or robclark, though i dont think he was involved in the packaging for oneiric
<rsalveti> I don't think the package is multiarch-enabled already
<robclark> fwiw, I remember some debate about whether or not to have the .so symlinks..
<robclark> I think it is debian package guidelines (or something like that) to not have the .so?
<robclark> (I wasn't directly involved in that.. this is just what I vaguely remember overhearing..)
<rsalveti> libegl1-sgx-omap4: /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1.7.9.0
<ogra_> the .so should always be there
<rsalveti> and /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1 as a link
<ogra_> but be a symlink to the versioned .so
<ogra_> right
<vade_> weird. I do not have that.
<rsalveti> the ".so" is only part of the -dev package
<R_Nev> i remember manually editing the sources.list files to get the packages, but this was with a 11.10 daily build before the official version
<vade_> oh.
<vade_> so I *need* the dev package. thats odd.
<vade_> (I'm my mind)
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats what i meant above :)
<ogra_> vade_, well, you dont need the .so to run stuff
<ogra_> only to build it
<vade_> Id imagine the so would be required by existing binaries and not just interesting to developers
<vade_> oh. (sorry, Mac developer, I did not know that)
<rsalveti> I believe you need it to run the img tests
<rsalveti> as they are generally compiled against a .so lib
<vade_> yea, I picked some stuff that required it.
<rsalveti> I know, stupid, but they don't care about a valid soname
<vade_> ok. I will find the dev packages and try again
<vade_> thank you all for your help
<R_Nev> a semi-related question I had, is libGLES_CM.so or libGLESv1_CM.so the official library name to link against?
<ogra_> rsalveti, we should really default to install -dev as well then
<vade_> ok, so, what is the "dev" package I need to install then ? :X  https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk (see nothing here)
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, it's only the demo applications from the sgx sdk
<rsalveti> ddk
<rsalveti> vade_: use the stable ppa for 11.10
<vade_> isn't that just apt-get install ubuntu-omap4-extras ?
<vade_> sorry this link https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release?field.series_filter=oneiric
<vade_> (had pasted the wrong one)
<rsalveti> libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev
<vade_> where did you see that ?
<vade_> I guess my question is, how am I supposed to know I need to install that
<robclark> I think 'apt-file search' should be able to tell you that (after you install it and it updates it's index)
<vade_> wait, so I need to install it so I can search to see if I need to install it? :P
<robclark> something like that ;-)
 * robclark finds it quite useful when you aren't really sure which deb you need to install
<ogra_> zyga, stop discussing with lkcl ! it wont get you anywhere
<ogra_> (he might be brilliant, but in the end he's just a troll)
<ogra_> (and far from being as good and entertaining as mru is :) )
<vade_> rsalveti: is this installing some kernel modules too ?
<vade_> (seems like this is installing a ton of stuff)
<ogra_> it should run dkms to compile the modules on the fly
<vade_> I guess (and this is a running theme tonight) that I am a bit confused why that needs kernel modules but, whatever :)
<ogra_> it needs a kernel module like intel, nvidia or ati do
<vade_> ha, well, now its complaining about libEGLv2
<zyga> ogra_, I stopped already ;-)
<zyga> ogra_, thanks for the tip :-)
<zyga> ogra_, packing or already there?
<vade_> ok, all I can say is my desktop is about a billion times faster after installing the libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev
<vade_> nice
<vade_> installing 	libgles2-sgx-omap4-dev and libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev now means I can lunch the imgtek SDK examples
<vade_> whew
<vade_> goddamn
<vade_> this has made he panda board so much more usable, even with the 11.10 UI
<vade_> clearly those two apt-get installs installed something that ubuntu-ompap4-extras did not wtt to something the main OS/windowserver wanted
<vade_> because its so much smoother now.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-29
<vade_> interesting
<vade_> Navigation3D binary example crashed the board
<rsalveti> vade_: you can open bugs against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-omap4-extras-graphics if you like
<hallyn> is set_robust_list() supposed to return -ENOSYS on arm?  (tegra)
<hallyn> (i want to use ykchalresp there, but - i assume bc it is linked against pthreads - it ends up calling set_robust_list and dying htere)
<ps2chiper1> any russian or arabic speakers online?
<IndarKness> hi
<IndarKness> do ubuntu-arm has the package gnome-shell?
<gildean> i think it does
<gildean> afaik the whole repo is in arm too
<ogra_> IndarKness, sure, but you wont be able to use gnome-shell with GLES i think
<gildean> no, but you can use the fallback
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but then you should install gnome-fallback-session anyway
<gildean> that's about as close as you get to gnome2 on 11.10 anyways
<gildean> hmm, the fallback isn't one of the deps?
<ogra_> iirc its the other way round, gnome-shell is a dep of g-fallback-s
<ogra_> not sure thoug, i never used it
<IndarKness> I don't know.  I just wanted to try the gnome-shell on my touchpad...however it seems that gnome-shell is not good on ARM
<gildean> i think it could be quite good
<gildean> if there was a gles-support
<gildean> because gnome3-shell would work fine with a touchscreen imo
<IndarKness> where can I find the respository
<IndarKness> I want to check whether there is a compiled gnome-shell for ARM
<ogra_> there is, the repo is on ports.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-30
<CommanderGHz> HI
<CommanderGHz> HI...
<CommanderGHz> I have a question about ubuntu-dev-arm qemu ... I can ask one of you?
<texaswriter> CommanderGHz: Just ask your question. If somebody can answer it they will, if not... But asking to asking a question will probably get you know where.
<CommanderGHz> ok, thanks. My question is about the ubuntu-development-arm-rootfs: I used the guide on the web page RootfsFromScratch on ubuntu.
<CommanderGHz> after operation is successful, how to install new packages because the Internet is not active. Moreover, it is possible to compile and run scripts like.C on arm-ubuntu?
<robclark> CommanderGHz, probably most who are expert on that stuff are traveling right now, but if you are trying to do an arm chroot, and having network probs, did you cp /etc/resolve.conf from your host filesystem?
 * robclark goes back to packing
<CommanderGHz> thanks, I check the question on chan to the next days..., see you.
<taruti> Does the 11.10 omap4 server image support hdmi output upon boot on pandaboard?
<GrueMaster> taruti: yes, but the installation config is currently mapped to the serial port.
<GrueMaster> Once you run through oem-config, you should get a login prompt on console.
<taruti> hmm, so have either to get a larger sd-card or a suitable serial cable :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-22
<ojn> Alright, getting ubuntu onto the arm chromebook wasn't hard at all (I went the conservative way and installed it on an SD card though). It's a bit janky though, so I'm looking forward to what those who have patient to fix up those kind of things will do to it. :-)
<SoulShadow> wow
<SoulShadow> you got one already?
<SoulShadow> ojn: did you pull the mali drivers from chromeos and use the chromeos kernel?
<ojn> SoulShadow, I work on Chrome OS, I've had these devices for quite a while by now. :-)
<ojn> SoulShadow, Sticking to Xfb for now.
<SoulShadow> you do?
<ojn> https://plus.google.com/109993695638569781190/posts/b2fazijJppZ for what I did, it wasn't hard.
<SoulShadow> OH THATS YOU?
<SoulShadow> Hi, I'm Nick.
<ojn> Ah, hey.
<SoulShadow> I really am impressed and floored with how open your team is
<ojn> It comes and goes a bit, but since most of the work we do is in the open in the first place, taking the final step and actually talking a bit about it in public isn't a huge one. It tends to come and go with workload and how much time we have to deal with it though. :)
<SoulShadow> Yeah, I'm sure your workload has lightened significantly with the launch?
<ojn> It's a few days of quiet before we start getting bug reports from people receiving devices. :-)
<SoulShadow> haha
<ojn> Alright, I have to go get sleep. Later.
<SoulShadow> hope to have a chance to speak with you later, i am glad I found you
<lilstevie> ojn, to be honest it is a shame that the arm chromebook isn't available in more countries
<SoulShadow> lilstevie: is it only available in NA and EU?
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, seems that way
<lilstevie> I was looking on amazon and they don't ship outside of the US for the chromebook
<SoulShadow> amazon never ships out of the US
<SoulShadow> unless you mean you can't find it on amazon uk
<lilstevie> and I haven't seen any of the listed resellers that will ship to here
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, amazon ship to AU for a lot of items
<SoulShadow> hm
<SoulShadow> it's not on amazon uk
<lilstevie> cause we don't have our own amazon
<suihkulokki> books etc are easy to ship abroad, consumer electronics is trickier
<SoulShadow> i'm sure you could still acquire it, lilstevie
<lilstevie> suihkulokki, they are who we are meant to get our kindles from :p
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, yeah, but it will involve using people in NA/EU to order it then ship
<lilstevie> I am not fond of that idea
<SoulShadow> ebay?
<lilstevie> it is probably a good thing that it is out of reach anyway tbh, I have my hands full with the transformer stuff
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> i'm always afraid of buying asus stuff anymore
<SoulShadow> their repair centers in the US are atrocious
<lilstevie> they aren't bad here
<SoulShadow> tons of horror stories about the US ones
<lilstevie> yeah
<SoulShadow> which is sad, because their ultrabooks are fantastic
<lilstevie> I've seen
<SoulShadow> just not worth the hassle
<lilstevie> tbh asus has been hit pretty bad with the transformer series, users picking apart every little issue
<lilstevie> you know things like "they should recall this garbage" etc.
<SoulShadow> well, some of the issues are warranted
<SoulShadow> like the wifi/gps issue
<lilstevie> wifi isn't as bad as people make out
<lilstevie> I have one of the ones where the wifi is "bad"
<lilstevie> and it is the same as my HP AIO
 * SoulShadow shrugs
<SoulShadow> until asus starts using synaptics or someone better for their trackpads
<lilstevie> sure most of my devices get better signal, but others get far worse, and nobody complains about them
<SoulShadow> i'll probably still pass
<lilstevie> well the trackpad is elantech
<lilstevie> same trackpad as the ones in their netbooks
<SoulShadow> elantech drivers are lulz
<lilstevie> tell me about it
<SoulShadow> my dream notebook at this point
<SoulShadow> 13.3" 10w ULT haswell, tablet+docking keyboard
<SoulShadow> that provides more power somehow
<SoulShadow> like, discrete graphics
<lilstevie> what is fun is the fact that the trackpad is identical to the netbook one, except it is i2c, and the normal driver for it doesn't work because of it being i2c
<SoulShadow> lol
<lilstevie> so under ubuntu you are stuck with using mtrack
<lilstevie> and losing the ability to 2finger scroll, or 2finger click
<SoulShadow> lol
<lilstevie> I tried bringing the full interface from the x86 driver across and that just failed abysmally cause it is tied into ps/2
<SoulShadow> i wonder if they can passively cool a 10w cpu
<SoulShadow> in a 13.3" chassis
<lilstevie> they should
<lilstevie> I hate fans
<lilstevie> which is why I love my arm computers
<SoulShadow> but seriously, is that not a great idea for a tablet/ultrabook hybrid?
<lilstevie> it is
<SoulShadow> 13.3" 10w haswell, 2560x1600 display, with a thunderbolt-type keyboard dock that has a battery and dGPU
<SoulShadow> that's perfect
<SoulShadow> someone just has to MAKE IT
<SoulShadow> and TAKE MY MONEY
<lilstevie> heh
<SoulShadow> i'd pay 1.5k for that
<SoulShadow> assuming 256GB SSD
<SoulShadow> ofc
<lilstevie> I am at least 1 generation behind with all my intel stuff as it is though so meh :p
<SoulShadow> i'm upgrading to a haswell desktop and laptop
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> right now there's just a debate for me between the new chromebook
<SoulShadow> and the new nexus 7 32GB
<SoulShadow> and possibly the new nexus 10
<SoulShadow> depending on price
<lilstevie> I have one machine with westmere and one with sandy bridge so I probably will not be upgrading until the end of haswell or start of broadwell
<SoulShadow> i have a machine with bloomfield/nehalem
<lilstevie> ah so you are due for an upgrade anyway
<SoulShadow> yup
<SoulShadow> and my other machine is a core 2 mobile laptop
<SoulShadow> the chromebook would be nice for note-taking
<lilstevie> yeah, the laptop is core2 but thats the gfs, and she doesn't care
<SoulShadow> i have 6 hours of classes on tuesdays
<lilstevie> I personally use my tf201 as a netbook for uni and stuff so eh
<SoulShadow> and i feel like the 6.5 hours of the chromebook
<SoulShadow> is being extremely conservative
<SoulShadow> MBA11" gets that long, with a more power hungry soc
<lilstevie> what size battery does it have
<SoulShadow> s/soc/chip
<SoulShadow> 30whr, 2 cell
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> my tf201 has a 25whr battery in the tablet and a 22whr one in the dock, no idea how many cell though
<SoulShadow> shouldn't matter
<lilstevie> but that is with the tegra3, which should be a little more power hungry than the exynos5
<SoulShadow> i really dislike tegra 3
<SoulShadow> i played with a winrt tab today
<SoulShadow> was so goddamn laggy with that tegra 3 chip inside
<lilstevie> I like the tegra3 more than the tegra2 though
<lilstevie> which rt tab
<SoulShadow> asus vivo
<lilstevie> there you go
<lilstevie> problem is probably not the tegra3 at all
<lilstevie> asus have a horrible habbit of crippling their tablets io wise
<lilstevie> they use horrible mmcs with really bad latency
<lilstevie> and the ram isn't much better
<SoulShadow> could be
<SoulShadow> the experience wasn't very cohesive
<SoulShadow> to get into word you go to desktop
<SoulShadow> which is dumb
<lilstevie> the nexus 7 has a lot less io issues than the rest of asus' tablets, and I hear that thing is a much nicer experience
<SoulShadow> because google
<SoulShadow> lol
<lilstevie> yep
<lilstevie> my tf201 has the same, if not a little worse read/write than a class10 sd card
<lilstevie> *when doing 8MB writes
<lilstevie> do less, and it drops closer to a class2
<SoulShadow> nice
<lilstevie> I hope that is sarcastic :p
<lilstevie> that said though, mainline kernel has quirks for this card, due to some bug with blocksize
<lilstevie> speed quirk that is
<SoulShadow> personally i feel like ARM will never really compete with intel
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, I feel it will
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, but everyone is entitled to their own opinions :)
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, over the past 10 years arm has made leaps and bounds improvements
<lilstevie> if you told me in 2001 that microsoft would release an arm version of windows I would have slapped you silly for talking such nonsense
<lilstevie> :p
<SoulShadow> lilstevie: over the past 10 years intel has made leaps and bounds improvements :P
<SoulShadow> for every large 'step' that arm has made intel has answered pretty well
<SoulShadow> I think what's more amazing is that Intel is entering the mobile marketspace from a top-down approach
<SoulShadow> that they're actually finally being able to get that low in tdp
<SoulShadow> what can you equate a tegra 3 to
<SoulShadow> in terms of processing power
<SoulShadow> x86-wise
<lilstevie> SoulShadow, I never said arm would replace intel, both have there place
<lilstevie> intel own the performance sector, and I don't think and RISC system will have a chance on catching them
<SoulShadow> uh
<SoulShadow> intel chips are RISC.
<SoulShadow> they just hide it, and use the CISC overlay because it's always been that way and when they changed it with p4 there was no reason to try to force everything to RISC
<SoulShadow> bed.
<scientes> How do I use android libflashplayer.so on u UN
<scientes> Uninhibited
<scientes> Ubuntu Firefox
<litenite> Hello all
<litenite> Anybody have ideas on how to install 12.10 server on panda ES?
<litenite> I'm having trouble booting it through serial console seeing as there is no preinstalled image
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-23
<bastion> Hello all
<bastion> I'm looking for instructions regarding installing Ubuntu server 12.10 on a pandaboard ES
<bastion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install shows instructions for 12.04.1 preinstalled image
<bastion> Since 12.10 no longer comes preinstalled for arm, can somebody point me in the right direction for installation
<wookey> what's the package name of the thing that truncates changelogs on builds?
 * wookey has forgotten since discovering it 2 weeks ago
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-24
<twb> lilstevie: I heard a rumour that tf101 works perfectly now and I should man up and reflash it.  Is that true?
<angs> I installed ubuntu-server to a beagleboard-xm. When I am connected to the board via the serial port at the first time (kernel building). The screen layout is too messed up http://i46.tinypic.com/34fog0p.png I use "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 8N1" and minicom to connect the board but each time I get that messy screen. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it?
<suihkulokki> angs: are you sure your serial cable is ok?
<ppisati> angs: are weird
<ppisati> angs: two things:
<ppisati> angs: are you sure hw is ok?
<ppisati> angs: second: try with cu - cu -s 115200 -l /dev/ttyUSB0
<ppisati> angs: usually that kind of garbage means wrong settings, or bad hw
<ppisati> angs: ah, and check the serial cable too
<angs> suihkulokki, ppisati: yes cable is broken. although it was a new cable that I bought recently. Thank you for your help
<LetoThe2nd> attention, complaint: i installed yesterday netinstaller filed under 13.04 on my panda but it still call itself 12.04! that makes me feel way less 1337!!!1!one!!!eleven
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> (12.10, sry:P )
<RoyK> file a bug ;)
<infinity> LetoThe2nd: Calls itself 12.04 where?
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: sry, 12.10 ;) in the issue and usb-release...? at least thats what methinks.
<LetoThe2nd> (just remembered it for the sake of trolling ;))
<infinity> LetoThe2nd: Oh, you mean 13.04 is calling itself 12.10?  dist-upgrade.
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: yeah exactly. 13.04 is calling itself 12.10.
<infinity> LetoThe2nd: I updated base-files almost two days ago, it should be fine.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~/build/debian-installer$ lsb_release -a
<infinity> No LSB modules are available.
<infinity> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<infinity> Description:	Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<infinity> Release:	13.04
<infinity> Codename:	raring
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: i see. will try then probably tonight when i'm at home :P
<infinity> LetoThe2nd: d-i itself may be wrong in some bits until we rebuild it, but the installed system should be right.
<infinity> Oh, wait.
<infinity> Hahaha.
<infinity> No, if you installed with d-i, you installed 12.10. :P
<LetoThe2nd> it also seems to point to qq sources...
<infinity> Since that's just a copy of the d-i from 12.10
<infinity> Yeah, exactly.
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: i did. netinstall, d-i
<infinity> We just haven't rebuilt the installer yet, that's all.
<infinity> s/quantal/raring/ in sources.list and dist-upgrade, and you're there.
<LetoThe2nd> *trolltrolltroll* too slow you are!
<LetoThe2nd> makes me feel way less version 1337
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> will give it a try then :)
<puneri> QUESTION : I asked question at UbuntuOpenWeek for contributing to Ubuntu For ARM. They advised me to get feedback here. May I know how to get started
<suihkulokki> puneri: best place to start is probably looking at arm team bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arm
<puneri> suihkulokki : Thanks. Prowess needed to resolve bugs ?
<puneri> QUESTION : I have STM32F4DISCOVERY with me, possible to port Ubuntu For ARM ?
<LetoThe2nd> puneri: not for beginners, and even hard for experts.
<LetoThe2nd> plus one would probably need one or two thousand years for the recompile on an v7m ;)
<puneri> QUESTION : What are armel and armhf ? Are these something specific for ubuntu arm ?
<lilstevie> they are abis
<ogra_> armel = arm eabi little endian ...
<ogra_> armhf = arm eabi with hardfloat support
<puneri> ok. thanks.
<lilstevie> armel = arm eabi little endian, and uses a softfp
<lilstevie> ogra_ got it
<lilstevie> damn my slow typing :p
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> and i'm even in a neeting
<ogra_> *meeting
<lilstevie> I had to turn a tap off in the kitchen half way through though so I didn't flood my water filter
<lilstevie> but eh, still could have typed faster
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> hm, I have to say, I do not like one of the new features in 12.10 (this isn't arm though really, noticed it on my desktop) is showing the battery levels of my bluetooth devices (keyboard and mouse) as if they were device batteries
<GrueMaster> lilstevie: Actually, that is quite handy (but would be nice if it could be disabled).
<ogra_> lilstevie, it always monitored these values
<ogra_> since the very first release of gnome-power-manager
<ogra_> they probably changed the display ppolicies upstream
<lilstevie> GrueMaster, it is how it displays it that is the problem
<lilstevie> as a laptop battery
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<puneri> QUESTION : Sorry, However on Ubuntu ARM Bugs section I'm not able to understand anything. Help please to get started ?
<infinity> lilstevie: Bugs are filed already about the presentation being misleading/confusing.
<infinity> lilstevie: (But the feature is cool, once they sort out not making it look silly)
<lilstevie> infinity, :) I do agree the feature is cool, it is just how it is presented, actually something I would say <=12.04 was missing was an easy way to see levels, but last thing I want is gpower sending my computer to sleep for a flat mouse battery :p
<infinity> lilstevie: It shouldn't sleep if the mouse battery dies, it's just that the display prioritises showing you whichever battery is lower which, when your laptop is charged, will pretty much always be the mouse/keyboard/whatever.
<infinity> lilstevie: If you start running your laptop flat, the laptop battery should suddenly become the one displayed.
<infinity> lilstevie: (But yes, both wildly unintuitive and confusing)
<infinity> lilstevie: There are probably other bugs filed, but you might want to add your 2 bits to bug 1066208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066208 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Battery indicator shows mouse battery instead of notebook battery" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066208
<infinity> lilstevie: Assuming you have some bikeshed ideas about how to do it more sanely.
<infinity> (I'd probably personally just refrain from swapping the indicator to a peripheral battery until the peripheral was at 5% or something)
<infinity> But even that would need some obvious indicator that it wasn't your laptop battery dying.
<infinity> janimo: Looks like you accidentally repurposed bug 1068733 for 3.2.0 (it was meant to be for 3.5.0), you might want to take the actual 3.2.0 bug 1068573 and use it for 3.5.0, I guess. :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068733 in linux-armadaxp (Ubuntu) "linux-armadaxp: 3.2.0-1610.15 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068573 in linux-armadaxp (Ubuntu) "linux-armadaxp: <version to be filled> -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068573
<wookey> someone tell where to find the python module 'util'. (yes, I feel stupid asking this question)
<wookey> OK, been told.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-25
<lilstevie> infinity, I don't have a laptop battery, cause it is a desktop, it is displaying the bt mouse and bt keyboard batteries as laptop batteries, to the point where power statistics labels them "Laptop Battery"
<Martyn> lilstevie : Heh, I've had that problem
<plugwash> could we change the topic to mention raspbian rather than debian for pi users? While it's possible to run debian armel on the Pi it's distinctly suboptimal
<Sv> right
<Sv> maybe should be "Try #raspbian"
<Sv> to redirect users properly
* plugwash changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | If you have a Pi, try #raspbian! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<janimo> infinity, ah I saw SRU, which my mind is still wired to think equates Precise :)
* plugwash changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | If you have a Pi, try #raspbian ! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<scientes> anybody with experience running android flash on ubuntu arm?
<scientes> is the orion/kirkwood mv_cesa compatible with the armada crypto acceleration?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-26
<ethan_> part
<TheMuso> c
<lilstevie> howdy
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: ping.
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: you blog seems b0rken again.
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: hm.
<suihkulokki> hrw: do you run it on a beagleboard or what? :P
<hrw> suihkulokki: friend setup vps on r/pi model a (128MB ram)
<hrw> suihkulokki: 16 vps, each got 2GB of swap on usb 1.1 disk
<angs> I have ubuntu-server on my beagleboard-xm. I would like to remote debugging by using eclipse. I need to use gcc of the board however, gcc -v says the OS does not have gcc. what is the package name that I should install? is it  gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<ogra_> build essential (that also cares for binutils etc)
<ogra_> err build-essential
<ubuntu> thank you ogra_
<prpplague> anyone know if the ubuntu 12.04 for pandaboard is configured to be able to record from the audio input jack?
 * prpplague has no clue who _is_ and _is not_ with canonical anymore
 * XorA|gone is not, so thats -1 for you to investigate
<ndec> prpplague: i know...
<ndec> and it's supposedly not working fine.
<prpplague> ndec: "not working fine"? just to confirm recording from the audio in is not working, is that correct?
<GrueMaster> For the record, I fought with this for 4 releases.  Every new release breaks.
<highvoltage> ogra_: do you know if ubuntu-armhf will run on this? http://howchip.com/shop/item.php?it_id=AND5250A
<highvoltage> stgraber: ^^^ that seems close to what you've been looking for as well
<highvoltage> (2GB of RAM, SATA)
<infinity> highvoltage: Userspace will, but we have no kernel for it.
<GrueMaster> highvoltage: Assuming the Cortex A15 is backwards compatible with Cortex A8/9, it should.
<infinity> highvoltage: Looks somewhat similar to the new Chromebook's specs, I imagine someone will make both go at some point.
<infinity> GrueMaster: It's v7-a, yeah.
<highvoltage> infinity: that would be nice. the chromebook at least comes with a built-in UPS :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: no wired network (or I missed it when reading through the page)
<highvoltage> infinity: is the bootloader locked down on the chromebook?
<highvoltage> stgraber: it has 100mbps ethernet
<infinity> highvoltage: Nope, it's hacker friendly.
<infinity> highvoltage: Ish.
<highvoltage> stgraber: tjeu dpm
<infinity> 100M?  Really?  Ick.
<highvoltage> (oops)
<highvoltage> stgraber: they don't mention it on the specs, but if ou scroll down you see it on the pic where they show you where all the ports are
<stgraber> highvoltage: ah right, didn't look at the diagram and below, just looked at the text and did a search through the page which didn't return anything :)
<highvoltage> infinity: the chromebook doesn't have gigabit does it?
<infinity> highvoltage: Not sure, but other new devices do (finally)
 * GrueMaster wishes he still had discretionary spending budget for arm toys.
<infinity> Like the mx6, and potentially the Panda5, when it exists.
<highvoltage> GrueMaster: heh, it's not like I have either
<highvoltage> GrueMaster: I guess it's about priorities :)
<highvoltage> (like, who needs car insurance and boring stuff like that anyway!?)
<prpplague> highvoltage: looking at the samsung A15 board?
<GrueMaster> highvoltage: Well, I have very little time (i.e. none) to do any Linux development or testing on arm these days.  While I would like to get a Chromebook and maybe a Panda 5, I'm not sure what I would do with it.
<highvoltage> stgraber: https://plus.google.com/photos/104492301562638456962/albums/5803655978096681985/5803656013390346514 - are they all set up in containers?
<highvoltage> prpplague: was looking at this one: http://howchip.com/shop/item.php?it_id=AND5250A
<prpplague> highvoltage: yea thta is the one i am referring to
<prpplague> highvoltage: curious as to what featuers are grabbing your attention with that board?
<highvoltage> prpplague: 2GB RAM, SATA, USB 3
<highvoltage> (sata seems to be hard to get)
<prpplague> well you normally don't have sata on a cell phone, hehe
<infinity> SATA is getting more and more common on dev boards this year and next.
<infinity> The pain is almost over.
<infinity> RAM is still hard to come by, though.
<prpplague> indeed
<lilstevie> yeah, sata seems to be a key feature in a lot of the new SoCs (unused in most cases, but there none the less)
<GrueMaster> Better to have and not need...
<infinity> When you can completely power it off, yeah.
<ogra-nx7> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-installer-for-nexus-7-tablet-made-available-for-devs
<ogra-nx7> :D
 * GrueMaster would very much rather work on something like that than lift 50-80lbs servers and deal with the idioctacy here.
<ogra-nx7> GrueMaster, yeah, tablet and cloud are the future, who wants to carry heavy cases ...
<ogra-nx7> GrueMaster, and as we all know clouds run in the sky, so no HW needed ;)
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep, those are all individual containers (though not all are ready yet, but will be for 13.04, or so I hope)
<steev> ogra-nx7: uh, someone has to lift the 50-80lbs servers that are used for the cloud that everyone else uses
<steev> btw, decent build systems (though i think they are a tad pricey) - http://openblocks.plathome.com/products/obs_a/ - sata, and a sodimm slot
<ogra-nx7> nah, cant be, clouds dont weight that much
<steev> heh
<ogra-nx7> :)
<steev> sadly, that IS how some people think of the cloud
<ogra-nx7> yup
<steev> somehow, when they talk of it
<steev> i picture this - http://dev.gentoo.org/~steev/files/screenshots/thecloud.png
<ogra-nx7> heh
<steev> also, not sure why the openblocks says japan only, because i'm in the US and definitely got one
<steev> they also include an Intel 313 series 20gb ssd
<ogra-nx7> i think the canonical path goes to real arm servers
<steev> calxeda?
<steev> i'm not rich enough to get them to talk to me
<ogra-nx7> calxeda or armadaxp
<steev> the openblox is an armada xp
<steev> blocks*
<steev> dual core 1.33 (and 3gb ram because it comes with 2gb in the sodimm)
<ogra-nx7> yeah i rather mean blades :)
<steev> well, we can't all be fancy companies with server racks :P
<steev> i mean i COULD, i have the space for it, but ehhh, i like my power bill currently being < 60USD
<ogra-nx7> heh, no, but to build a distro a rack helps
<steev> very true
<steev> oh spiffy, a precise image for the trimslice
<satellit> steev: is there a link for the precise image for the trimslice?
<satellit> I habe h250 and can change the HD for testing
<steev> http://www.trimslice.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2898#p2898
<satellit> thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-27
<jab416171|Cloud> :O
<LinuxID10T> Has anyone else realized that the Nexus 7 names on ubuntu are explicits?
<Lavvy> Hello can openstack be installed on an armv7 single core processor
<nikis> Anyone happen to know if it's possible to dual-boot between Android and Ubuntu on the Nexus 7 port?
<nikis> (probably not, but I thought I might ask ;))
<rayfin> that would be nice
<rayfin> as right now its slow and not a daily driver, in my opinion. even though it is really bad as and im loving it :P
<nikis> Yeah, it's quite a nice port.
<nikis> The sticky mouse issue just ruins it though.
<nikis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rayfin> i need a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, then i'd fully appreciate it
<nikis> Video seems to run really badly on it by the way. :\
<nikis> Tried playing the pre-shipped video file ("How fast.ogg" I recall?) and it basically wouldn't play at all.
<nikis> But yeah, can't expect much yet as it's in preview stage ;)
<rayfin> will be fun to watch and see where it goes, exciting stuff.
<rayfin> flashin back to 4.1.2 now :P
<nikis> Heh.
<nikis> Yeah, I'm back to Android also for now.
<nikis> Might flash back to it tomorrow evening or monday morning again to play around with it some more, but yeah, mostly use the Nexus 7 as an eBook reader and can't really properly do that on the port yet ;)
<Hexxeh> hey
<Hexxeh> nice job with ubuntu on nexus 7 :)
<Hexxeh> how does the boot process work? i noticed in your rootfs.img there's a "disk-recipe" that seems to define multiple partitions, but you've not actually changed the flash layout?
<Hexxeh> is it just doing "partitions" within the userdata partition?
<rayfin> Hexxeh as in chromeos Hexxeh?
<Hexxeh> that's me
<rayfin> nice. you do good work :)
<Hexxeh> thanks
<Hexxeh> i'd love to bring it to a nexus 7, and piggybacking onto this ubuntu stuff seems like the easiest way
<rayfin> oh dear lord the awesome that would be.
<rayfin> let me know when you want alpha testers :P
<Hexxeh> well, i need to figure out what's going on with this ubuntu image first
<Hexxeh> i don't have any of the usual stuff which makes this easier (serial connection, or even a usb otg connector to plug in a keyboard)
<rayfin> ah
<Hexxeh> gee, this install process seems pretty funky
<Hexxeh> i'd have thought they'd just distribute an installed rootfs image with some kind of first-boot customisation
<Hexxeh> but no, it's more of an installer type deal?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-28
<lilstevie> hmm, bug 1068994 has been a problem on the transformer prime too, but I thought it was related to a very poor kernel driver
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<Hexxeh> lilstevie: oh hi, didn't notice you were in here
<lilstevie> heh hey heathkid
<lilstevie> er
<lilstevie> Hexxeh,
<lilstevie> bad tab completion :(
<Hexxeh> do you have a problem with touchscreen event needing inverting on tfp too?
<lilstevie> no, that is fine, I just get the odd event that is 1/4-1/2 the screen off target
<lilstevie> the tfp has a very electrically noisy touchscreen
<Hexxeh> seems to be ektf3k driver for this
<Hexxeh> it's fine under Unity, but the cursor in X is totally inverted
<lilstevie> odd
<Hexxeh> hehe, this is fun
<Hexxeh> got chromium running
<Hexxeh> with flash
<Hexxeh> and webgl
<Hexxeh> :D
<Hexxeh> 720p youtube is a breeze
<Hexxeh> sound is broken and chrome is getting confused because X is reporting the display is 0mmx0mm, but this is nice progress for a few hours toying with it
<lilstevie> heh nice
<lilstevie> I want to start looking at chromium on the tf201 again, but this silly issue I am having is pushing me to breaking point with it
<Hexxeh> well i've had some nice ideas inspired by this ubuntu stuff
<Hexxeh> to make it easier to run chromium on android tablets
<Hexxeh> i want to get one proof-of-concept rocking with the nexus 7
<Hexxeh> but i don't see why it couldn't be expanded to other tegra 3 based tabs
<rayfin> woah
<lilstevie> heh cool
<rayfin> that's awesome man
<rayfin> truly exciting
<Hexxeh> heh, what's pretty cool is that you can run this inside the ubuntu image too.
<rayfin> very cool
<rayfin> do you run chromeos in a chroot environment then?
<rayfin> just curious how its done to allow both
<rayfin> woah i just realized your in my circles on G+ ...and old ass circle from the first few days there
<Hexxeh> it's not a chroot heh
<Hexxeh> i'm just copying enough binaries off into the ubuntu image to make it run
<rayfin> o
<Hexxeh> http://hexxeh.net/?p=328117891
<lilstevie> nice
<Hexxeh> i wonder if this works on the tegra3 based transformer
<Hexxeh> probably does.
<Hexxeh> with the right kernel/modules of course.
<lilstevie> which graphics libs is that using?
<Hexxeh> same ones as the ubuntu image released today
<Hexxeh> l4t stuff essentially
<lilstevie> hm ok
<lilstevie> I don't have a nexus 7
<lilstevie> is that 12.04 or 12.10
<Hexxeh> 12.04
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> ogra_, there are a few typos in your description for brcm-patchram-plus on the ppa :p brcm-patchram-plus-nexus7 Patchram untility for bordcom hybrid chipsets to enable bluetooth
<Aarat> How do i install ubuntu-arm on raspberry pi ??
<lilstevie> Aarat, you don't look at the topic, it says try #rasbian
<Aarat> yes.. but thats debian
<Aarat> i already have raspbian installed
<lilstevie> Aarat, you cannot install a recent version of ubuntu on the rpi
<Aarat> any development version ??
<lilstevie> no
<Aarat> okay.. got it
<lilstevie> Aarat, the rpi uses an armv6 cpu, ubuntu has not run on armv6 for many versions now, currently it is compiled for armv7, so to make a version specifically for the rpi you would have to recompile the entire software repository
<Aarat> Okay.. where do i start ??
<lilstevie> that is a lot of effort
<Aarat> Ah Okay
<Aarat> is there any community working on it ?
<lilstevie> not that I am aware of
<Aarat> Okay
<Aarat> does the ubuntu work on beagle board ??
<lilstevie> yes
<lilstevie> that has an armv7 cpu
<Aarat> thats great !!
<satellit_Tr55> look at the Trimslice h250 it has Ubuntu loaded on it
<lilstevie> I have the Trimslice pro
<lilstevie> works well
<Aarat> thats great !!
<Aarat> I am working on a project which will have several push buttons running mapped commands with it
<satellit_Tr55> nice - my main computer as it is low power   one thing get a 4 way powerd hub
<lilstevie> satellit_Tr55, I mainly use mine for building packages
<satellit_Tr55> h250 lets you change hard drives
<Aarat> how bout connecting several hard drives on trimslice ??
<Aarat> if i want to make copier
<satellit_Tr55> use dd on esternal hd
<satellit_Tr55> external
<satellit_Tr55> usb
<Aarat> true.. bout how much time it will take to image a 500 gb hard drive
<Aarat> i have a rpi taking 2 hours to image 16 gb
<satellit_Tr55> I use 64 Gb class 10 SD cards for backup
<Aarat> on raspbian
 * satellit_Tr55 back to bed   11 pm here nite...:  )
<lilstevie> janimo, I noticed you packaged the firmware for the nexus 7, I was wondering about the licence for the bluetooth firmware
<lilstevie> cause I have been looking for that for a while and never found it
<ben1066> How long should flashing rootfs take?
<ben1066> Mine seems to be taking too long...
<lilstevie> ben1066, for?
<ben1066> Nexus 7, sorry, should be more specific
<Hexxeh> takes like 4 minutes here
<ben1066> Hmm, would the fact I'm running the desktop Ubuntu in vmware workstation affect it?
<ben1066> I dont run Ubuntu natively, I've dualbooted debian....but not ubuntu
<Hexxeh> possibly
<ben1066> the other steps run successfully
<Hexxeh> i didn't use the graphical tool personally, just downloaded the boot.img and rootfs.img and flashed them with fastboot
<lilstevie> how long has it been running
<ben1066> i left it for about 10-15 minutes
<ben1066> And then cancled, redownloading the images now to makle sure they're okay
<ben1066> Hexxeh: do you have a link for the images?
<Hexxeh> open the ubuntu-nexus7-installer tool, it's just a shell script
<Hexxeh> URLs are in there
<Hexxeh> don't have them to hand
<ben1066> I cant find aformentioned script...
<Hexxeh> nano `which ubuntu-nexus7-installer`
<ben1066> Thanks, also Hexxeh, what device is that you posted with Chromium OS on?
<Hexxeh> nexus 7
<ben1066> Heh, it was kinda hard to tell since the bezel looks black
<janimo> lilstevie, honestly I am not sure. it's behind the same Google EULA as the rest of the nexus firmware
<lilstevie> janimo, hmm, I found the one for the tf201 wifi firmware, well all bcm4329 wifi, but I have been struggling on the bluetooth firmware
<lilstevie> janimo, unfortunately we don't have a nexus type proprietary firmware download bundle :(
<janimo> lilstevie, I am not sure if they are the same chips/drivers/fw, but I know tf101 used a broadcom 4329 combo too
<janimo> ogra_, did some work on bluetooth but it's still not working well on the nexus
<janimo> I just put the fw there as it is a prerequisite
<janimo> lilstevie, did you get the button1 stuck issue on the tf201 when using unity?
<lilstevie> janimo, yes
<janimo> we suspected it was a unity/nux issue
<Hexxeh> lilstevie: what you looking for?
<Hexxeh> janimo: fwiw i'm not seeing it with Chromium OS
<Hexxeh> using your X server binaries
<janimo> as the kernel driver and evdev see the taps just fine when looking with xinput or evtest
<Hexxeh> so it's not an X issue
<janimo> Hexxeh, we did not see it when using lubuntu either
<lilstevie> Hexxeh, bcm4329 bluetooth firmware licence
<janimo> hence suspecting nux/unity
<lilstevie> janimo, I get it with gnome too
<Hexxeh> https://android.googlesource.com/platform/hardware/broadcom/wlan/+/08db8f05975cef5fce3cb3302cf678fa1e92b8bf/bcm4329/firmware/LICENSE.TXT
<janimo> lilstevie, I just commented on that bug
<janimo> lilstevie, ok so not unity then
<lilstevie> Hexxeh, that is for wlan
<Hexxeh> isn't it the same firmware file?
<Hexxeh> also i'd have thought it's a fairly safe assumption the license is the same
<lilstevie> nope
<lilstevie> different firmware package
<lilstevie> janimo, with bluetooth on the nexus, have you tried setting the MAC address
<Hexxeh> janimo: any idea what the issue with audio is?
<janimo> lilstevie, never toyed with BT myself
<janimo> Hexxeh, no
<Hexxeh> i can't get that working at all in cros, works okay in ubuntu if i suspend/resume
<lilstevie> cause I have had it working with varying success for multiple users
<lilstevie> what audio codec is it using
<lilstevie> rt5631?
<Hexxeh> let me check, one moment
<Hexxeh> i keep killing the battery on my n7 so it's off atm
<Hexxeh> rt5640
<lilstevie> hm
<ben1066> So currently audio and bluetooth are non-functional? That's still pretty impressive
<Hexxeh> i think bluetooth is a trivial fix but i've not gotten around to trying yet
<Hexxeh> still building my image recipe for automated builds
<ben1066> Bluetooth appears to be somewhat functional in the build
<ben1066> Its showing as on
<achiang> janimo: did you see the newest bug i posted?
<janimo> achiang, no
<janimo> I do not think I am subscribed to bug notifications
<achiang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1072320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1072320 in ubuntu-nexus7 "please consider adding OTG charging support to kernel" [High,New]
<janimo> achiang, ok, will look into it
<janimo> shall we make uploads to the public ppa for upgrades?
<achiang> it's just an interesting one
<achiang> janimo: no, we need to use a staging area
<achiang> for testing
<janimo> oem-archive?
<Hexxeh> how exactly did you build your rootfs.img? make_ext4fs?
<achiang> yeah
<Hexxeh> can't rebuild an image, oddly, error: do_inode_allocate_indirect: Failed to allocate 4101 blocks
<Hexxeh> lilstevie: you seen that error before?
<lilstevie> no
<janimo> Hexxeh, we saw that error, I think it  is a known bug
<janimo> our ext4 image only has a tarball _inside_ it, which is uncompressed by some initrd script
<Hexxeh> seems to be related to long filenames
<Hexxeh> narrowed it down to a bunch of ssl certs in /etc/ssl/certs
<janimo> if you have a regular rootfs with many inodes, make_extfs4 may not create it well
<janimo> Hexxeh, could be long filenames too, we did not investigate much
<Hexxeh> is that the reason you shipped a tarball?
<janimo> I think in order to keep image size smaller
<janimo> the flashed image size that is
<janimo> ogra_ will fill you in if there is more to it
<Hexxeh> one problem i've run into is that unless the device works to a point where i can connect the wifi, i can't get a shell to debug
<Hexxeh> is there some way of getting a shell over usb?
<Martyn> Yes, if you have a usbCTC serial device, or other usb->serial device
<Martyn> you could also go for USBset
<Martyn> USBnet rather
<Martyn> TCP over USB
<Hexxeh> i don't have any kind of adaptors, waiting for my usb otg cable to arrive
<ben1066> Fun fact, dont try and use html5 video in chromium on nexus 7 ubuntu
<ben1066> It breaks the everything
<Hexxeh> works for me
<ben1066> I went to youtube
<ben1066> Tried to view a video (html5 trial)
<ben1066> Got wierd artifacting
<ben1066> On another site it works, though really jerky
<Hexxeh> probably using CPU for decode via ffmpeg
<Hexxeh> it won't be smooth unless it's hw accelerated via openmax
<ben1066> I see
<ben1066> Bluetooth works for me
<ben1066> out of the box
<ben1066> They pair anyway
<nikis> ben1066: did you mean "This kills the Nexus"? :p
<ben1066> eh?
<nikis> Meh, inside jokes aren't funny if you don't know about them.
<ben1066> Oh really? :P
<nikis> ben1066: but yeah, video seems to go terrible currently :(
<ben1066> Yeah, also tried --enable-openmax
<ben1066> no change
<nikis> For example the sample video that comes with a default install... just plays audio on mine and stalls Totem until the video is over.
<ben1066> :(
<nikis> Is there a known workaround for the "mouse" button sticking yet?
<ben1066> dont think so
<ben1066> also just noticed my speaker is blown...that and the screen lift, seems I shall be returning my device
<ben1066> Wonder how this'll go since you can't get the 8gb any more
<ben1066> Maybe I'll get lucky :p
<nikis> ben1066: too much phat beats? :')
<ben1066> strange though, only one channel blew >_>
<ben1066> left
<ben1066> Well, not strange
<ben1066> But generally you get similar volume on both
<nikis> Probably might want to go back to stock and run "fastboot oem lock" before you return it. Installing Ubuntu on it shouldn't cause hardware issues like that but sometimes shops whine.
<ben1066> Yeah I will
<ben1066> I got it from Play Store
<nikis> Ah.
<ben1066> So yeah, this'll be interesting
<nikis> I was wondering where you got the 8GB from :p
<ben1066> Still got the packaging...somewhere
<nikis> Got 16 here :)
<ben1066> Well the 8GB isnt sold now apparently, I wonder if they'll have to give me a replacement 16 since I doubt they're gonna make just one 8GB :P unless they kept some just for returns
<nikis> Hope you don't have to pay extra for it.
<nikis> Would be silly, so I doubt it.
<ben1066> They can't make me, they are obliged to fix or replace it
<nikis> Or give your money back...
<nikis> :p
<ben1066> Blegh
<nikis> But yeah, I guess you might score an upgrade if they truly have no more 8GB models.
<ben1066> Well if they do that I'll just wait for the 16GB to drop when the 32GB is announced :P
<ben1066> But yeah, already back to stock
<nikis> :)
<nikis> Don't forget to fastboot oem lock again then :)
<ben1066> Yeah, I wont :)
<ben1066> Also just got my windows 8 wmc key
<ben1066> Im super good at blowing speakers mind, I blew a pair of headphones not long ago :p
<ben1066> el' crapo anyway, but yeah
<ben1066> But yeah, ubuntu on arm seems pretty decent even now
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-21
<Nothing_Much> Does 13.10 exist on arm?
<infinity> Yes.
<Nothing_Much> I mean.. the desktop version.
<Nothing_Much> With Unity and apps and whatnot.
<infinity> Unity and all that are built, but you'd need a machine with 3D drivers.
<infinity> We don't provide non-free 3D drivers for any platforms out of the box.
<Nothing_Much> Yes, I know, but what drivers exist on a..
<infinity> So, if you have a kernel and userspace 3D bits, yes, the desktop will install and run just fine.
<infinity> I wish I had a better answer, but this is pretty much out of our hands.  ARM SoC vendors don't do a good job at this.
<Nothing_Much> Hang on, I'm not sure what the Odroid-XU uses as graphics
<Nothing_Much> There's this Mali driver or something..
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-22
<linu2> hi i have used kernel-3.10,and enabled framebuffer but when i try to run a sample qt application in at91sam9x5ek board using same kernel that says http://pastebin.com/YZxgptL4   can you tell mw what is that issues
<aditya1> Hello all... i understand i am asking a repeated question... but i am looking out for a easier solution. 	i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation to get my nexus running with ubuntu. The ubuntu installer looks for a different URL to download packages
<aditya1> and manual steps are going for a hang... nothing is getting copied... is there a way to get ubuntu nexus installer installing from a local bootimg and .img files?
<wookey> infinity: (or anyone): I made an image from the saucy arm64 tarball at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/13.10/release/ubuntu-core-13.10-core-arm64.tar.gz and booted it with my existing-working kernels. It does a load of upstart stuff and hangs at:
<wookey> [   14.415224] init: startpar-bridge (procps-virtual-filesystems-started) goal changed from stop to start
<wookey> anyone got any idea what that might mean?
<hrw> nope
<linu> hi i have used kernel-3.10,and enabled framebuffer but when i try to run a sample qt application in at91sam9x5ek board using same kernel that says http://pastebin.com/YZxgptL4   can you tell mw what is that issues
<wookey> hrw: do you have the magic runes you made that linux-boot .axf from?
<wookey> I only ever used yours so have no idea how to maker a new one
<linu> hi any idea about my issues
<wookey> I just tried booting with img-foundation from http://releases.linaro.org/13.09/openembedded/aarch64/ and that doesn;t get far at all and backtraces
<hrw> wookey: you mean Image -> axf ones?
<wookey> yes
<hrw> moment
<wookey> I have a checkout of boot-wrapper-aarch64 which may be important
<hrw> wookey: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=openembedded/meta-linaro.git;a=blob;f=meta-linaro/recipes-kernel/linux/linux-linaro-fastmodel.inc;h=284f912ca5d5a9b29345eb6786fadfca837438b6;hb=HEAD
<hrw> wookey: check do_compile_append()
<hrw> I want aarch64 hardware...
<wookey> cheers.
<wookey> yes. me too. some lucky people have some now...
<wookey> this is how youi know if you are important or not :-)
<hrw> if you say so ;D
<hrw> wookey: check demo tuesday at linaro connect
 * XorA has not aarch64 goodness :-(
<wookey> the schedule has teu afternoon mostly empty
<wookey> tue
<wookey> doko: riku: OK. I can boot the image if I don't run upstart
<suihkulokki> wookey: perhaps some kernel option that is needed by upstart is not enabled in linaro kernel?
<wookey> maybe, except that it worked fine with raring image
<wookey> so what's changed? I guess the default kernel has, so maybe some assumptions
<wookey> this one is 3.8.0
<wookey> using the current linaro OE release img.axf barfs quickly with a backtrace
<wookey> I should probably try latest model too
<suihkulokki> wookey: note that img.axf is for fast model while img-foundation.axf is for foundation model
<wookey> OK. I wondered what the diff was
<wookey> I think I tried the latter - lets check
<wookey> OK. prom,iosing - that just wants: Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<wookey> how do I edit the command line in a .axf?
<suihkulokki> you don't
<suihkulokki> you rebuild your axf
<wookey> OK. that's what I feared
<suihkulokki> incidentally, different command line is the only difference between those to axf files
<wookey> right. I had a selection like that in feb for 'boot to init.sh', 'run upstart with debug' etc
<wookey> I have 'kcmt' kernel command line modification tool' here, which maybe helpful
<wookey> I assume we are using a dtb in the above .axf files?
<suihkulokki> oops right, the dtb file inside the axf is different too
<wookey> OK. I'll have a poke abut with this - looks like it should be kickable
<infinity> wookey: That sounds less like it's hung and more like you don't have a getty on your serial console.
<infinity> wookey: Though, that last message from init is a bit odd-sounding, I suppose.
<wookey> Ah OK, that's possible
<wookey> I guess that's /etc/init/console.conf in upstart-world. which just runs exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 console
<wookey> which is just the same as my raring img
<infinity> wookey: If this is on a machine/vm with an actual serial console, you'll want an /etc/init/ttyAMA0.conf or ttyS0.conf or whatever.
<wookey> OK. there isn;t one in the working image
<infinity> wookey: Like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283597/ for instance.
<infinity> Though, if /dev/console is actually the right thing, then nevermind.
<infinity> Is this for a Foundation Model?
<wookey> yes
<wookey> I'm trying to fish the options out of the working axf - thenI might have some idea what's what
<infinity> I believe apw got ubuntu-core booting on a Foundation Model the other day in a fit of experimentation and boredom.  Not sure if he had to do anything fancy to get there.
<infinity> apw: Or am I on crack?
<apw> infinity, indeed, i'm doccing it at the moment
<wookey> OK. I've grokked how to get kernel command lines in and out of .axfs
<wookey> and Iwas just about to complain that it still hansg with upstart, but after impressive wait I have a prompt :-)
<wookey> I appear to be in business
<wookey> OK. so I guess the conclusion is that saucy doesn;t boot with 3.8.0 on vexpress, but does with 3.11
<wookey> The secret arm internal tool modify_commandline.sh ( load of objdump and dtc runes) ought to get a wider airing - it's exceedingly handy for this sort of thing
<AmEv> Any Tegra 2 guys here right now?
<wookey> infinity, doko: so I booted http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/13.10/release/ubuntu-core-13.10-core-arm64.tar.gz but any attempt to use apt just complains that libstcd++ is not present. Is that expected?
<wookey> it does seem not to be present
<wookey> presenably if I jam http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gcc-4.8/libstdc++6_4.8.2-1ubuntu2_arm64.deb in things should work better
<AmEv> Is there a porting guide to get Ubuntu onto Android tablets natively? (deep wishing.... haha....)
<AmEv> I've tried following several Tegra 2 guides, but never had luck booting my tablet into Ubuntu.
<doko> wookey, I never did see that
<doko> I'll copy the tarball and image which I am using, but it will take until tomorrow
<wookey> OK. cheers.
<wookey> hmm in fact dpkg says libstdc++6:arm64 is installed.
<wookey> but apt-get update says: pt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file
<wookey> aha /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libstc++.so.6 is a link to /usr/aarch64-linux-gnu/lib/libstdc++.so.6 which is missing
<wookey> looks like toolchain build issue
<doko> not here
<infinity> wookey: I tested it and didn't have that issue.  Did you do something curious to it?
<wookey> nope, just unpacked
<wookey> what version of libstdc++6 have you got?
<wookey> 4.7.3-1ubuntu1 here. The 4.7.3-1ubuntu2 on ports seems to have a real /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.18 in it
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~/core$ ls usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6* -l
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 Oct 11 20:16 usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.18
<infinity> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 975016 Oct 11 20:27 usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.18
<infinity> wookey: ^-- I see nothing wrong with the above, so I'm questioning how you unpacked it.
<infinity> (That was a fresh unpack of a wget of the above URL you gave)
<wookey> hmm. I have got those files
<infinity> Your symlink sounds suspiciously like it would have come from a cross toolchain.  Which is impossible in the core tarball itself.
<doko> err, 4.7.3 ???
<infinity> wookey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285690/
<infinity> wookey: Whatever you've done, it didn't come from my tarball. :P
<wookey> I really did just do: tar -C $MOUNT -xzf $TARBALL
<wookey> (inside losetup mount to make a .img disk image)
<infinity> And there was nothing previously existing in said directory?
<wookey> it gets formatted then mounted - looks farily robust. I'll poke about a bit and see what's what
<doko> wookey, see http://people.canonical.com/~doko/tmp/arm64/ this one has a saucy host, and a trusty chroot, my sync will need about on hour
<infinity> wookey: And so you don't think I'm crazy, on real hardware:
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285718/
<wookey> what do you get for  dpkg -l | grep libstdc ?
<infinity> wookey: That's at the end of that paste.
<wookey> right. OK. I'm clearly not running what I think I'm running.
<wookey> thanks for the reality check
<infinity> wookey: Well, I'd have noticed if this was broken, given that "chroot in and run apt-get a bit" is basically *the* test case for ubuntu-core validation. :)
<wookey> indeed. no apt is serious
<wookey> OK. obvious and embarassing s/raring/saucy/ error spotted. trying again...
<doko> wookey, sync finished, http://people.canonical.com/~doko/tmp/arm64/
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-23
<wookey> OK, cheers
<wookey> and sucked back down in <2mins :-)
<wookey> OK, If I boot the right image. Either ubuntu-core or doko's uploaded tarball it gets as far as init: upstart-udev-bridge state changed from pre-start to spawned
<wookey> then three lots of CPU1: failed to boot (and CPU2 and 3)
<wookey> myabe it'll give me a prompt eventually... bu that sounds bad
<wookey> oh, yes it's not actually dead yet...
<wookey> right doko's image boots to a prompt, but now I need to know a login. bum
<wookey> hmm. looks like doko's image boots but the plain suacy one doesn't. I'll leave it another hour or so..
<wookey> yep. still hung.
<wookey> I give up.
<Vialas> yay
<talentless> hello. eclipse-platform package has not been available for arm for a while now. anybody got a workaround?
<reisei> hi, all! I'm trying to compile omap4-pvr-dkms, but got an error: http://pastebin.com/n8VcVQMi Can somebody help to solve it?
<linu> hi i have been using kernel 3.13 and enabled all framebuffer driver but when i try to run a sample  qt apps in at91sam9g35ek it shows QScreenLinuxFb::connect: No such device Error opening framebuffer device /dev/fb0 can you tell me what is that issues
<doko> wookey, login is ubuntu/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> can someone tell me the specs of the arm64 builder?
<shadeslayer> There is like a 2 hour build difference between armhf and arm64 for qt4-x11
<shadeslayer> ( i.e. arm64 took 2 hours less to build qt4-x11 )
<wookey> doko: cheers. I booted as /bin/init and changed root to get in. It works now :-) Just testing some stuff and faffing with model networking
<doko> wookey, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=arm64;users=debian-arm@lists.debian.org updated, have fun ;-P
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-24
<wookey> OK, that's a good pile. 'fun' might be a bit strong :-)
<wookey> doko_: is three a reason why networking doesn't work inside the trusty schroot in your image?
<infinity> wookey: Wants a valid resolv.conf?
<wookey> which I expect schroot to sort out for me on chroot entry
<wookey> looks like that clever stuff may be turned off
<wookey> right. It's got the same static one the extrernal chroot has
<wookey> OK. that's better
<abhishek___>  I have development board with Android preloaded on it. I want to run the Ubuntu desktop version on it. What steps I need to perform?
<abhishek___> Please suggest me
<abhishek___> I have development board with Android preloaded on it. I want to run the Ubuntu desktop version on it. What steps I need to perform?
<abhishek___> Please suggest me
<abhishek___> I have development board with Android preloaded on it. I want to run the Ubuntu desktop version on it. What steps I need to perform?
<abhishek___> Please suggest me
<shadeslayer> abhishek___: what board?
<abhishek___> IFC6410
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: I have IFC6410 board with Android pre-loaded on  it
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: I have source code of Android ......downloaded from codeaurora
<abhishek___> shadeslayer:  I want to run Ubuntu desktop on it?
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: can you please suggest me what steps to follow?
<shadeslayer> abhishek___: start with compiling the kernel that comes with it, pack a ubuntu ARM initramfs, combine the two together to create a flashable image, create a standard ubuntu image ( just the ubuntu-standard package) and then flash all of that and try to boot it?
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: I have compiled the kernel .....(Also, I can pic the zImage from Android images available to me)
<shadeslayer> not quite
<shadeslayer> you'll probably have to enable various other kernel options
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: from where to get the Ubuntu ARM initramfs ?
<shadeslayer> abhishek___: you'll have to make one, I usually run mkinitramfs in a ubuntu arm chroot
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: Ok ....I will compile the kernel all by myself and will create the zImage
<abhishek___> shadeslayer: can you please explain
<shadeslayer> explain what
<ogra_> shadeslayer, update-initramfs ... never use mkinitramfs directly
<abhishek___>  I usually run mkinitramfs in a ubuntu arm chroot
<shadeslayer> ogra_: oh, does mkinitramfs eat kittens?
<ogra_> it misses a lot
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<ogra_> its only one step in building an ubuntu initrd (update-initramfs calls it in the end)
<shadeslayer> abhishek___: just debootstrap a ubuntu arm chroot
<shadeslayer> and then chroot into it
<shadeslayer> call update-initramfs
<ogra_> or crab an ubuntu-core tarball
<ogra_> *grab
<shadeslayer> or that ^
<shadeslayer> ( must be something new, I haven't followed ARM stuff in the last 6 months :)
<ogra_> what is new ? ubuntu-core ?
<ogra_> its 3 years old or so
<abhishek___> Ubuntu core tarball can be picked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<shadeslayer> oh okay, first time I'm hearing of it :S
<ogra_> well, you need to fiddle with qemu-user/static if you want to chroot into it
<abhishek___> ogra_ : from where to pic the tarball
<ogra_> so qemu-debootstrap is probably the better choice since that does everything for you
<ogra_> abhishek___, there should be links on the wikipage
<abhishek___> ogra_ : can you please link the traces
<ogra_> ?
<abhishek___> ogra_ : I have kernel image ...compiled for my board
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/13.10/release/ ?
<abhishek___> now from where to get the initramfs
<ogra_> you will likely need to rebuild it woith many android options dropped
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ogra_> you need to create a chroot or use a core tarball, chroot into it (with /sys, /dev and /proc bindmounted ... and then call update-initramfs
<abhishek___> Ok.....I have kernel image compiled for my board
<shadeslayer> no you don't
<shadeslayer> <ogra_> you will likely need to rebuild it woith many android options dropped
<ogra_> yes, recompile it with android dropped
<abhishek___> ok ....I will recompile with android dropped
 * shadeslayer has to go, cya
<abhishek___> ogra_: I also require the bootloader ?
<ogra_> indeed, that is what loads your kernel and initrd
<abhishek___> ogra_ : Android images uses fastboot\
<ogra_> thats fine
<abhishek___> ogra_ : can I use that to load the Ubuntu
<ogra_> yes, you need to use abootimg to create a boot.img file from your kernel and initrd
<ogra_> that one you can feed to fastboot
<abhishek___> ogra_ : So, I have kernel image (fresly compiled for my board) and Ubuntu core tarball .....I will pack those to create boot.img image
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you need to create an initrd first
<abhishek___> ogra_ : How to create initrd ?
<ogra_> a) compile the kernel with a config that works under ubuntu
<ogra_> b) create an initrd.img
<abhishek___> ok
<ogra_> c) create a boot.img using abootimg
<abhishek___> how to create initrd.img
<ogra_> d) flash the boot.img to the right place so fastboot will find it
<ogra_> e) put the ubuntu-core tarball in place so the initrd can find it and boot into it
<ogra_> abhishek___, that was explained to you a few times now
<ogra_> (how to create an initrd)
<ogra_> for more details please look at documentation of the different tools
<abhishek___> initrd.img using update-initramfs ???
<abhishek___> If I flash the boot.img in the boot sector (using: fastboot flash boot boot.img) .....
<hrw> ogra_: ubuntu used cavium model for arm64 work?
<ogra_> hrw, no idea
<ogra_> hrw, ask infinity
<abhishek___> ogra_ : I also require the recovery.img, system.img images ...
<hrw> ogra_: mkey, thanks
<abhishek___> ogra_ : will I am able to boot the board into ubuntu desktop using the steps explained by you? ....I think I also require the recovery.img and system.img image .....is it not required?
<abhishek___> ogra_ : you gave me step "e) put the ubuntu-core tarball in place so the initrd can find it and boot into it"
<abhishek___> ogra_ : Please tell me .....I am new to this activity ?
<ogra_> abhishek___, why do you care for e) before even having done a) ?
<ogra_> (which might take you days anyway)
<ogra_> expect that you need to read a lot of documentation and dont expect to be dont within a week or two if you havent done this before ... this is not a beginner task and will require you a lot of time and learning
<abhishek___> ogra_ : I have read on the web that if Android boot.img is wrong ...then it will boot from the recovery image .......
<ogra_> yes, thats what the bootloader might do ... depends on how the vendor created it
<ogra_> but recovery or system or all the other android stuff is unrelated
<abhishek___> ogra_ : so, if i flash the ubuntu boot.img in the boot sector and boot the board ...then Android will boot from the recovery image ....and then again i will be in Android
<ogra_> so make sure to have a working boot.img
<ogra_> try to find out whats wrong using the right android debugging tools and fix that
<abhishek___> ogra_ : My problem is ...I don't have uboot (standard bootloader) ...
<ogra_> you dont need uboot
<ogra_> just create a proper boot.img
<abhishek___> ogra_ : So, I don't require bootloader (u-boot)
<ogra_> you have a bootloader already
<abhishek___> If I am able to create the correct boot.img ....then I am able to boot the uBuntu on it ?
<abhishek___> ok .....what abt the GUI ?
<ogra_> stop juping that far ahead, lets talk in one or two weeks about GUIs ... get it booting first
<abhishek___> ogra_ :  can you please give me your email-id ?? .......I will try to follow the steps as mentioned by you .....and will ask you for further suggestions .....
<abhishek___> ok ......
<ogra_> if you have questions it is better to use th eubuntu-devel mailing list, i'll answer there
<abhishek___> ok ...
<abhishek___> ogra_ :  thanks for your help .....
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-25
<sveinse> What can be done to speed up booting in Precise? Point is, we have an embedded product running on OMAP3, w/display, and running non-X Qt graphics (QWS). Booting takes around 30-40 seconds, which is far too long. So we need to reduce it. So in general we can either optimize precise boot or we have to change distro to something more lean.
<sveinse> Much of the boot is scripts and initramfs and all those generic checks made during boot. And the boot is mostly io bound, because the machine is running off an SD-card which isn't too fast
<ogra_> sveinse, make sure your kernel supports ureadahead ... use bootchart to identify slow processes on boot
<sveinse> ogra_: I have used bootchart to ploy, and there is something like 100 processes/scripts before our apps start loading.
<sveinse> ogra_: for the ureadahead, I've been told (here) that ARMv7 does not support ureadahead. At least I get a failure for it while booting
<ogra_> you need a kernel patch
<ogra_> it works fine on all arm arches and helüps quite a lot
<sveinse> ogra_: Where can I find this patch?
 * ogra_ isnt sure if bug 1194127 has a direct link
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194127 in linux-manta (Ubuntu Saucy) "ureadahead does not work in current linux-maguro/linux-mako/linux-manta" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194127
<ogra_> try to find this one on kernel.ubuntu.com iirc the changelog entry comes from git
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-October/007712.html
<sveinse> ogra_: We running on precise because this is LTS. Would there be any advantages speedwise to change to a newer distro version?
<sveinse> I mean, I supporse the ARM support has matured since precise
<ogra_> we had a big performance review of arm stuff in quantal ... so yes, you might see some speedups ... but OTOH the support for non LTS is only 9 months nowadays
<sveinse> Will 14.04 will be LTS?
<ogra_> yep
<sveinse> _ogra: Thanks
<abhishek_> ppisati: Hi
<abhishek_> ppisati: I was looking for you and want to ask something related to page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<abhishek_> ppisati: I have downloaded the Ubuntu-quantal source code and later I did git checkout  -b temp Ubuntu-3.4.0-1.1 to move to branch 3.4
<abhishek_> I want to build the Ubuntu for the APQ8064
<abhishek_> there is a support for the ti-omap4, but I wan to build for the qualcomm APQ8064 .....
<abhishek_> ppisati: Can you please help me how should I proceed
<abhishek_> ppisati: to get omap4 ...I did git checkout -b ti-omap4 origin/ti-omap4
<abhishek_> ppisati: But, how should I get a support for the qc-apq8064 ......or how can I create the same\
<abhishek_> ppisati: Please help me sir .....I will not take much of your time
<ppisati> too quick
<ppisati> or maybe i was too late... :)
<ppisati> abhishek_: two things:
<abhishek_> ppisati: I lost the connection to this
<ppisati> 1) first check that the kernel version you checked out support your chip
<abhishek_> ppisati: I might have missed your earlier messges
<abhishek_> ppisati: ok
<ppisati> 2) then copy the debian.omap4 branch and make all the modifications related to your chip
<abhishek_> ppisati: How to find that that the kernel downloaded by me is supporting the chip ??
<abhishek_> ppisati: In arch/arm/configs
<ppisati> abhishek_: since it's a normale kernel after all, check in arch/arm/*
<ppisati> and so on
<abhishek_> ppisati: ok
<abhishek_> ppisati: in arch/arm/mach-apq8064 is not present .....but mach-msm is present
<ppisati> abhishek_: if you try a make ARCH=arm menuconfig
<ppisati> check than your soc is there
<ppisati> *that
<abhishek_> Qualcomm MSM is present ...but not Qualcomm APQ8064
<ppisati> than you first should try to compile a kernel the normal way
<ppisati> adding stuff for your chip
<ppisati> and when you have a stable config, come back
<abhishek_> So, I will compile the kernel for the qualcomm MSM ......
<ppisati> abhishek_: and you need to boot it too
<abhishek_> If I want to add stuff for my chip ....what needs to be changed
<ppisati> the config
<abhishek_> ppisati: How the kernel compiled for the different SOC will boot up ?
<ppisati> dude, first get familiar with compiling and booting a new kernel on your board
<abhishek_> the config in arch/arm/config/apq8064_defconfig
<abhishek_> I have already done this activity
<abhishek_> I have compiled the kernel for x86 also .....and changed by desktop kernel also
<abhishek_> *my
<abhishek_> ppisati: What else needs to be changed
<abhishek_> Hi Lee
<abhishek_> lag: I want some help for the kernel configuration for SoC Qualcomm apq8064
<abhishek_> I have downloaded ubuntu-quantal ....but this kernel has no support for my SoC ....what I need to change to support my SoC
<abhishek_> Please help me
<wookey> If I try to build debian packages in an ubuntu chroot, what sort of things tend to go wrong?
<wookey> I need to nobble dpkg-vendor
<wookey> what eles?
<wookey> dch does the wrong thing
<doko> wookey, edit base-files
<doko> lsb_release -a should work
<infinity> wookey: base-files and dpkg should be the only two things required to turn Debian into Ubuntu and vice versa.
<wookey> dpkg? because it encodes teh dpkg-vendor answer in the build?
<wookey> I'd naively assumed I could change that in a config file somewere
<infinity> wookey: Mangling /etc/dpkg/origins should be enough to switch dpkg.
<infinity> wookey: And then /etc/lsb-release and /etc/os-release for base-files.
<infinity> wookey: I can't think of anywhere else that people query to determine what sort of system they're on.
<infinity> wookey: Of course, toolchain defaults will differ unless you rebuild those.  So, if the goal is to bootstrap Debian from Ubuntu, or Ubuntu from Debian, as soon as you mangle dpkg and base-files, the first order of business is to build your toolchain.
<infinity> (Can you tell I've done this before...)
<wookey> that's good. I was oping to find someone who'd done this before to stop me wasting a lot of very slow model time
<infinity> wookey: Well, I did it in the other direction with armhf, since Debian started that before us.  So, I'd do arm64 in exactly the other direction and it should work well.
<infinity> (Well, as well as anything can work on a model...)
<infinity> wookey: I assume you'll be in Santa Cruz?
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> Clara.
<wookey> yes
<infinity> Santa something.
<wookey> next question. presumably it's unwise to adulterate my working ubuntu build chroot by jamming just-build debian packages in
<wookey> and I should make another one for that purpose
<wookey> so I can go back when it breaks
<infinity> Going back is for wimps.
<infinity> And you can always debootstrap a new one. :)
<infinity> But the goal is to evolve into Debian, so you *want* to be installing your just-built packages.
<infinity> Once everything in your chroot as become Debian versions, then you get to rebuild them all AGAIN, and be fairly confident that you're no longer building against Ubuntu.
<wookey> yes, i realise that :-) but I was expecting something bad to break
<infinity> s/as/has/
<infinity> I wouldn't expect much world breakage in taking that approach.
<wookey> I guess I should just save the base chroot for emergencies
<wookey> debootstrap is easy but the settign up of keys and dupload configs and nobbled dpkg etc is a faff I don;t want to repeat to many times
<infinity> Luckily, since the autosync, trusty and sid are pretty dangerously similar, so it shouldn't be too, too bad.
<wookey> easpicially as it's all so gloriously slow
<wookey> ah, and actualy the keys and stuff is in my $home so that's OK
<wookey> did you use a snapshot to avoid undue churn, or just stick with 'latest' in both?
<infinity> No snapshotting, though we did start when saucy was mostly frozen, which helped a bit.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-26
<lag> Does anyone know who abhishek_ is?
<lag> It looks like there are ~10 Abhisheks in Linux
<wookey> infinity: any idea how long glibc takes to build on a model? It's been running for 24hrs now and I can;t ssh in for some reason. I'll give it another day...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-27
<godlessfather> is there an easy way to migrate precise armel to armhf?
<infinity> wookey_: Don't think I've ever tried to build it on a model, but my guess would be "A very long time". :P
#ubuntu-arm 2014-10-20
<q3k> Hm. Is there any particular reason why ARM Ubuntu packages come without static libraries?
<q3k> I need to link statically against libdevmapper and libudev from Go, and it's ruining my day :<
<infinity> q3k: So don't link statically (or, y'know, use Go).
<q3k> That's not really solving my problem :P
<q3k> I can link Go dynamically but it's all shitty and seems to crush in weird places (ugh Go)
<q3k> But I can't really escape that codebase.
<infinity> q3k: So, you could file bugs on both packages to produce and ship the .a, but it's not going to get fixed in the middle of release week.
<q3k> yeah, I already did this for libdevmapper, but I think there's gonna be like 9001 other packages that will also require to be fixed
<q3k> and it's weird, because all these packages seem to have .a's in amd64
<q3k> and this is my real question - why is that? Is that a decision from the package maintianers, or just nobody really gave a crap about static libraries before me?
<infinity> q3k: Err, no.  It doesn't have a .a on either arch.
<infinity> q3k: There should be no discrepancy, where do you see one?
<infinity> q3k: libudev-dev and libdevmapper-dev on amd64 sure don't have static libs in them.
<q3k> oh, right
<q3k> not on trusty
<q3k> only on precise
<q3k> well, fuck me
<q3k> my bad ,_,
<q3k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libudev-dev/filelist
<q3k> vs
<q3k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libudev-dev/filelist
<q3k> sorry about this, let me take this to somewhere else than -arm then.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-10-22
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I notice that videos can't be played from local storage?
<CountryfiedLinux> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i am new here and i need some help
<studio_> are here some users or only bots?7
<k1l> studio_: if you actually ask a question people can see if they can help
<k1l> but keep in mind that the whole arm systems are very different from the pc systems. its not only: put a cd into it and everything runs
<studio_> What about the MT 8127 and Ubuntu port?
<studio_> exp.: BQ Edison 3
<studio_> ?
<studio_> Other is the Acer Iconia Tab 10 A3-A20
<studio_> I was reading, that BQ is working together with Ubuntu, but I cant find a port for BQ devices ...
<ogra_> studio_, if you talk about phones you probably rather want to go to #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> (the phone OS is far more than just -arm)
<ogra_> who told you that ?
<studio_> the page from ubuntu
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch is not different to any other ubuntu
<ogra_> (and will most likely become the base for futrie desktop, server etc)
<ogra_> *future
<studio_> can i also build kernels or modules on ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> sure, why not
<k1l> studio_: its not that when BQ wants to ship a phone in end of  2014 magically all BQ devices from the past 10 years get supported. :/
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<studio_> @ogra_ therefore i need help to port ubuntu to my MT8127 device
<ogra_> well, so build a kernel, make sure the bootloader is set up correctly and it shoould just work
<ogra_> (well ... depending what you want to do with it ... but to get it basically booting with a minimal install that is enough)
<ogra_> (doesnt differe for any other arm device)
<studio_> ... build a kernel ... Problem no.1 they don't have a git for the Edison 3 MT 8127 ...
<ogra_> if they ship linux on that device in any way there needs to be a source tree for the kernel ... everything else would be illegal
<ogra_> (or at least you should get it sent if you request it)
<studio_> i told BQ but since now no new git about the MT8127
<studio_> You can check it here https://github.com/bq only old devices
<ogra_> well, ask them for a kernel for your device
<ogra_> they have to provide it to you
<studio_> i asked them ... still no answer
<studio_> same is with h.265
<studio_> no support since now
<ogra_> else report them at http://gpl-violations.org/
<studio_> do you think it is worth to do that? ... come on, they are a partner from ubuntu ...
<ogra_> studio_, well, telll them you will ... that might change their mind ...
<ogra_> legally they are required to give you the code of the kernel if they ship the device with linux
<studio_> " if they ship the device with linux ..." they shipped with Android ...
<studio_> and here is our problem, where to get/buy a Tablet-PC (ARM-based) with Ubuntu or how to port it?
<k1l> studio_: the nexus7 is a ubuntu dev tablet, iirc.
<studio_> is nexus7 10 inch quad core h.265 compatible?
<studio_> h.265 is a future feature must have for DVB-T2 !
<k1l> studio_: i think you overestimate the whole ARM situation. we dont have universal drivers like we do have on pc for videocards etc. then there is the whole bootloader issue. it is really not that daily task to put a ubuntu on any arm device.
<studio_> also for DVB-Sx
<studio_> @k1l you think wrong, the next gen. for exp. mobile-phones or tablet-pcs with the correct docking-station (mhl 2.0) can do that all, also h.265 including 4k with 60fps
<studio_> a 4 or 8 core arm-based smartphone is the same as a old pc
<k1l> studio_: you focus on the wrong part
<studio_> no, i am right on the future
<k1l> studio_: just because the hardware can do that doesnt mean you get a working custom-rom for it
<k1l> one of the main issues you already met with bq not giving the kernel sources.
<studio_> i do not talk about an "coustom rom" check the rasperry pi ...
<k1l> then the next part is the drivers for everything that are not included in the kernel. you are very lucky if you get them , too. but most times its binary blops for a specific kernel. so you are limited to that.
<k1l> studio_: custom OS
<studio_> yes, my english is not so good ;)
<k1l> studio_: ok ich schreibs mal auf deutsch:
<k1l> wenn du auf einem ARM etwas anderes laufen lassen willst als das OS das beim kaufen drauf war ist das eine riesen aufwand. es ist nicht wie bei einem laptop/pc, wo du eine ubuntu cd einlegst und alles automatisch erkannt wird und läuft.
<k1l> es gibt keine freien opensource treiber. also wenn du vom hersteller nicht die treiber bekommst hast du wieder ein problem mehr.
<k1l> und es bringt dir gar nichts, wenn das gerät 8 cores und die und die gpu etc hat, wenn du keine treiber dafür hast.
<k1l> und das erste problem hast du ja schon selber erfahren: bq gibt dir nicht die kernel quellen um überhaupt einen eigenen kernel zu bauen.
<studio_> @k1l that's wrong! I own some RPI and since now I had no problems to install or build software for the Raspberry Pi ..
<k1l> studio_: yes, because the rpi ships all the kernel source and drivers and stuff. that is the intention behind the rpi
<k1l> that is the difference between commercial devices and the opensource/open hardware devices.
<studio_> OK, mal in Deutsch und von vorne. Wenn Mediatek oder BQ mir die Kernel-Sourcen zur Verfügung stellen würden, könnte man dann selber einen Port für Ubuntu, z.B.  12.04  machen?
<k1l> studio_: dann brauchst du immernoch die ganzen treiber für alles was nicht im kernel drin ist.
<studio_> Ja, aber das kann man doch dann als Modul bauen, oder?
<k1l> die gibt es meistens nur als binary blobs, d.h. die laufen dann nur mit dem genauen kernel, mit dem das gerät verkauft wurde. e
<k1l> nochmal: das ist nicht so einfach, wie bei der PC hardware. (oder bei dem rpi, wo es alle treiber opensource gibt)
<studio_> Ist mir schon klar, aber wenn ich z.B. v4l2 nutze kann ich doch dann auch neue Module bauen, oder?
<k1l> nein, weil du in den meisten fällen eben nur binary blobs bekommst. und nicht die treiber quellen
<ogra_> dafuer gibts ubuntu-touch ;)
<ogra_> (nutzt nen lxc container in dem die binary treiber voll genutzt werden koennen)
<studio_> v4l2 kann ich doch im GIT als Source downloaden, anders mache ich es unter Ubuntu doch auch nicht ...
<k1l> studio_: und das bringt dir was, wenn du keine grafik ein- oder ausgabe hast weil du keine treiber für den chip bekommst?
<ogra_> i.e.: du bootest in nen ubuntu arm rootfs ... aber um den grafik treiber zu nutzen startest du nen lxc container in dem der treiber selbst und 1-2 daemons laufen die den treiber dem ubuntu rootfs zur verfuegung stellen ...
<k1l> studio_: du verwechselst die PC treiber situation mit der ARM treiber situation. das versuche ich dir die ganze zeit zu erklären.
<studio_> @k1l Verstehe ich nicht, wenn ich mir den Treiber aus den C-Sourcen unter einem ARM baue wo ist dann das Problem? Auf dem RPI hat das bis jetzt immer funktioniert.
<k1l> studio_: ja, weil du auf dem rpi die sourcen für alle treiber hast. der rpi ist ein opensource/openhardware gerät.
<studio_> @ogra_
<k1l> studio_: das sind die smartphones und tablets aber nicht.
<ogra_> studio_, das prob is das du fuer grafik, sensoren, modem etc keine c sourcen bekommst
<ogra_> und das RPi ist definitiv *keine* open hardware ...
<ogra_> beaglebone is ...
<ogra_> RPi kann nichmal ohne binary blob booten
<k1l> studio_: die hersteller müssen nur die kernel sourcen offen legen. bei den treibern nicht. das das beim rpi so ist ist eben eine besonderer fall. in den kommerziellen tablets und smartphones ist das anders
<k1l> ach stimmt. das beaglebone ist das open hardware ding. aber die grafiksinger sind opensource beim rpi, iirc
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> open hardware meint dass du *alles* open bekommst, incl der schaltplaene fuer den SoC chip ...
<studio_> @ogra_ das mit dem Booten ist halt auch noch so eine Sache, der Bootloader, ich nehme mal an das wird u-boot sein, ist auch nicht offen ... USB-Boot oder NFS-Boot wäre zum Experimentieren auch ganz interessant
<ogra_> das ermoeglicht dir dann treiber zu schreiben
<ogra_> u-boot is GPL
<ogra_> ist alles offen
<ogra_> die meisten android geraete nutzen aber closed source bootloader
<ogra_> ist recht selten ada u-boot zu finden
<ogra_> *da
<studio_> Gott seit ihr schnell an der Tastatur ... komme da nicht hinterher ;)
<ogra_> haha
<studio_> aber nochmal für langsamleser und langsamschreiber, wo kann man das mit den ARMs und BQ nochmal in Ruhe nachlesen?
<k1l> was denn genau?
<k1l> du darfst halt nicht von den guten beispielen wie rpi auf die masse schliessen. oder vom pc auf ARM.
<studio_> Naja, BQ soll angeblich Ubuntu-Touch rausbringen, nun möchten wir wissen, ob wir die Edison 3 auch auf Ubuntu oder Ubuntu-Touch "umrüsten" können.
<k1l> studio_: das eine hat mit dem anderen erstmal ncihts zu tun.
<k1l> studio_: du kannst bei BQ die kernel sourcen einfordern. wenn du sehr viel glück hast bekommst du noch treiber kram dazu.
<k1l> studio_: vergleich das mal mit HTC. nur weil einige geräte mit windows-phone kamen läuft nicht auf einmal auf allen geräten windows-phone.
<studio_> Ok, ich habe jetzt die Sourcen für den MT8127 egal ob von BQ oder Acer, was nun?
<ogra_> du baust nen kernel... konfigurierst den bootloader fuer dein rootfs geraet ... nutzt deboostrap um darauf ein rootfs zu installiern (oder qemu-debootstrp um auf dem PC "cross" zu bauen) ... dann bootest du
<ogra_> userspace (rootfs) is immaer gleich ... das ich nich viel anders als beim PC ... kernel und bootloader  musst du dich selbst drum kuemmern ... da is arm speziell
<studio_> Benötige ich nicht auch noch die u-boot Quellen um das zu machen?
<ogra_> nope ... aber du brauchst ne moeglichhkeit den bootloader zu konfiguriern ...
<studio_> das meinte ich u.a USB-Boot
<ogra_> zumindest root= und console= musst du auf der kernel commandline setzen
<ogra_> dafuer brauchst du nich unbedingt die sourcen
<ogra_> (kommt halt auf den bootloader an ... wie der konfiguriert wird)
<ogra_> finde raus wie das bei deinem device geht und der rest is "relativ einfach"
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> ja, sowas hab ich mir gedacht ... man, geht das nicht einfacher?
<studio_> @ogra_  du hast nicht "zufällig" ein BQ Edison 3? ;)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> noch nie davon gehoert
<studio_> BQ kommt ...
<ogra_> oh, keine frage ...
<ogra_> aber nich auf nem edison
<studio_> Siemens hat durch Benq in Europa alles abgewickelt, neue Hoffnung ist BQ
<studio_> edison kenne ich nur von sat-receivern ...
<ogra_> du hast edison gesagt ... nich ich ;)
<studio_> "du hast edison gesagt" wo ?
<ogra_> <studio_> @ogra_  du hast nicht "zufällig" ein BQ Edison 3? ;)
<studio_> axo, nur weil das Tablet "Edison 3" heisst, da hasst du mich aber gerade erwischt ;)
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> Es gibt da u.A. noch das "Edison 2" aber da nutzt eine ältere CPU ...
<studio_> hat hier jemand einen Draht zu dem Deutschen Kernel-Coder von BQ ?
<studio_> hmmm ...
<studio_> gibts noch was zum nachlesen?
<studio_> bye
#ubuntu-arm 2014-10-23
<sergio-br2> hello
<Cordoro> Is the latest ARM version of Ubuntu still 12.04?
<ogra_> ARM is the same eversion as anything else in ubuntu
<ogra_> (14.10 since a few hours now)
<sergio-br2> it's the same version, but why it's not easy to find the images?
<ogra_> which images exactly ?
<sergio-br2> armhf
<ogra_> for what
<ogra_> arm images would be for a certain device
<ogra_> not just the architecture ... (since arm is not intel)
<k1l> arm seems to be to confusing at all.
<ogra_> the netboot images support a few different devices i think, but i am not sure which ... perhaps infinity knows from the top of his head
<ogra_> likely beagleboard or bone ...
<Cordoro> I'm personally looking for an image I could install on a chromebook, in particular a Tegra K1 chromebook.
<sergio-br2> i need to emulate armhf in qemu, which image should I use?
<ogra_> Cordoro, i suspect there wont be a kernel for that in the archive ... but you could indeed use an ubuntu userspace with the default chromebook kernel
<sergio-br2> are there any image to Exynos4412 Prime Cortex-A9 or related? And is it possible to emulate in qemu?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-10-25
<sergio-br22> Hi
<sergio-br22> Is odroid-u3 a good option to use together ubuntu?
<sergio-br22> graphic driver is like nvidia in desktop? Do you have FOSS and binary options?
<sergio-br22> hey FunkyPenguin
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-19
<Langley> Hey, if I add a command like "xset -dpms" to Startup programs, will I need to add a & after it?
<Langley> Also, Ubuntu MATE is running kinda slow on a Raspy 2... any ways to speed it up?
<infinity> Langley: Buy a faster computer.
<Langley> I don't think there's a Raspy 3 yet... anyways, my other question is more urgent
<ogra_> infinity, well, using a graphics driver might already help :)
<ogra_> afaik it uses xfbdev
<Langley> There's a separate driver for the Rapsy...?
<ogra_> there is a closed source binary kernel module (pretty much like nvidia) and there is an opensource kms/drm driver that allows you to use the xorg modesetting driver for 2D acceleration
<Langley> Really? Where can I get that? What's it called?
<ogra_> neither is packaged for ubuntu ... so you will likely have to get it into your install by doin some manual hacking
<ogra_> (we'll likely package the open driver into the Mir snappy framework, but that might not help with normal ubuntu, someone will need to doa deb)
<Langley> That's beyond my capabilities then... oh well, I'll see how it works out
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-23
<Langley> Hello, I have put Ubuntu MATE on my Raspby 2 and we noticed there is now swap. Is that supposed to be so?
<Langley> I mean, no swap. And I guess that's normal
<Lisaaaa> Can somebody help me
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-24
<RikuKawai> does anybody have ubuntu images for the 2012 nexus 7?
<RikuKawai> they're now gone from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<RikuKawai> never mind I found them
<RikuKawai> any way to build a newer image for nexus 7?
<RikuKawai> preferably a server image because half my touchscreen doesn't work so I don't need GUI bloat
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-26
<snkt> hiii
